# Nos preparan para algo muy grave que se escapa a nuestro entendimiento....



## crissis (11 Mar 2022)

*¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial

El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:


La colas de camioneros en UK (Desabastecimiento)
Estados Unidos no encuentra personal laboral suficiente (Alzas en los costes laborales)
Bloqueo del buque Evergrande
Escasez de Chips en Taiwán por diversos motivos
Malas cosechas en todo el planeta
Huelga de camioneros en Canadá
Manipulación del precio del petróleo

*Todos estos "eventos casuales" aglutinados en dos años están provocando la subida de la inflación*. Y puedo entender que el principal objetivo de la subida de precios es aliviar la deuda de los países y los bancos centrales destruyendo masa monetaria con la consiguiente pérdida de poder adquisitivo.

*Pregunta clave: ¿Y si todo este circo va más allá? ¿Y si la inflación artificial y la manipulación del mercado de valores no es un fin, sino un medio?

Todo parece un circo montado con diversos objetivos:*


Restricción de nuestras libertades (Reunión y circulación)
Entrenarte para vivir en escasez
Modificar tus hábitos de consumo
Programarte para que sepas que en el futuro no vas a vivir con tanta comodidad como ahora. (apagones, falta de calefacción..)

Tengo la sensación de que TODOS los países están en el ajo, TODOS. Esta situación es global.

*¿Qué hay detrás de todo este circo? ¿Para qué nos preparan?

¿Nos preparan para un evento climatológico grave?
¿El posible impacto de un meteorito?

¿Qué teoría tenéis vosotros?....



Mientras tanto los periodistas siguen el mismo guion con el virus y con la guerra:*


----------



## etsai (11 Mar 2022)

Se está agotando el petróleo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Mar 2022)

NOM. Nada mas.


----------



## noseyo (11 Mar 2022)

La gente se le programa así , no hay aceite de girasol para la industria alimentaria , mentira el 70% usa aceite de palma , la luz y gasolina por las nubes , mentira a bajado un 20% el barril , pero pagas más impuestos de luz y carburante superando el 60% , antes era el virus , ahora una guerra , no hace muchos años teníamos la guerra Yugoslavia y estas cosas no pasaban


----------



## crissis (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado

¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?


----------



## mondeja (11 Mar 2022)

El gobierno me cuida, me prepara para el Madmax.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Mar 2022)

2030


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



No se está agotando nada y si se estuviera agotando el petróleo el petróleo no es el recurso el recurso es la inventiva humana, la mente la energía puesta a disposición del trabajo. Ya lo explica Sancho bastos, con los carburadores más eficientes que hace 100 ańos la misma cantidad de petróleo da para más, había gente acumulando hojas porque el carbón se iba a acabar luego vino el petróleo...y esta capacidad inventiva humana es algo sin límites POTENCIALMENE EN LAS CONDICIONES PROPICIAS

Lo que se acaba en occidente es la energía de los hombres dispuestos a trabajar y como tal la moneda de occidente vale menos para intercambiarlo por los recursos energéticos o bienes de consumo de Rusia y China

Es muy fácil de comprender por n lado está rl impulso biológico y emocional natural de estar con una mujer por otro la misma sociedad te desprecia y te ninguna si no estás al menos con una..Lugo en una situación como la actual donde la mayoría de hombres no tiene nisiquiera la posibilidad de estar con una mujer, toda su energía está volcada en conseguir una, inmensa cantidad de energía tratando de follar ropitas valor social apps putas pubs discos...

Y lo que es peor esto evidentemente no se va a solucionar en unos añotos como creyeron unos desde el principio e incluso ahora. PORQUE ESTO ES ALGO PSICOLOGICO Y ESPIRITUAL. DERROICION PSICOLOGICA Y SPIRITUAL. Y eso no puedes cambiarlo con un interruptor como los intereses del BEC o FED.

Y YO ME ATREVO A DECIR queso occidente se pusiera en serio, que ya vemos que no no piensa hacerlo, nisiquiera una generación de niños educada debidamente serviría para empezar a remontar, es una caída por el precipicio centenaria como la de Roma NO HAY MAS







Me tenéis hasta los cojones con el peak oil


Nada de peak oil

Peak pardillismo

Peak nuncafollismo esclavista


----------



## Mr. Satan (11 Mar 2022)

vacunate, idiota 
pasa frio en casa, gilipollas
hazte 40km/dia en bici para ir a trabajar, mamarracho ...jajajaja


----------



## Sawa (11 Mar 2022)

Orden a través del caos. Es fácil, van a detonar un sistema que ya no les sirve, y de paso van a hacer un sacrificio masivo que cada 10.000 añitos pues no viene mal. Hablamos de crear una dictadura mundial de diablos sobre almas (Los primeros disfrazados y las segundas programadas). En cuyo trono pondrá las posaderas satanás disfrazado de Jesús, un ummita, etc... cualquiera sabe la verdad, es de las pocas dudas que me quedan.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Cualquiera con unas mínimas nociones de Historia sabe que ésta no es más que una concatenación de desastres. Guerras civiles, mundiales, pandemias ( de las de verdad ) invasiones, dictaduras, exterminios en masa... todo esto acompaña al hombre desde su origen.

La diferencia estriba en que las generaciones nacidas a partir de los 60s hemos gozado, en Occidente, de una de las etapas de paz y tranquilidad más largas, pero esto no era más que un paréntesis y el ser humano vuelve por sus fueros.

Nihil novum sub sole


----------



## Manufacturer (11 Mar 2022)

Masonazos haciendo masonadas. Narrativas para vender la moto, márketing para vendernos apocalipsis: hambre, enfermedad, guerra, y muerte. HDLGP cumpliendo su plan y van tan sobrados que su guión es nada menos que el libro de las revelaciones (Apocalipsis de San Juan).


El primer sello (el jinete del caballo blanco) (_Ap 6:1-2_)
El segundo sello (el jinete del caballo rojo) (_Ap 6:3-4_)
El tercer sello (el jinete del caballo negro) (_Ap 6:5-6_)
El cuarto sello (el jinete del caballo verde o amarillo) (_Ap 6:7-8_)
El quinto sello (los mártires) (_Ap 6:9-11_)
El sexto sello (los desastres naturales) (_Ap 6:12-17_)

Visión intermedia (los 144 000 y los que se salvarán) (_Ap 7:1-17_)
7. El séptimo sello (un silencio y el comienzo de las trompetas) (_Ap 8:1_)



2 Y miré, y he aquí un caballo blanco; y el que lo montaba tenía un arco; y le fue dada una corona, y salió venciendo, y para vencer.

3 Cuando abrió el segundo sello, oí al segundo ser viviente, que decía: Ven y mira. 4 Y salió otro caballo, bermejo; y al que lo montaba le fue dado poder de quitar de la tierra la paz, y que se matasen unos a otros; y se le dio una gran espada.

5 Cuando abrió el tercer sello, oí al tercer ser viviente, que decía: Ven y mira. Y miré, y he aquí un caballo negro; y el que lo montaba tenía una balanza en la mano.

6 Y oí una voz de en medio de los cuatro seres vivientes, que decía: Dos libras de trigo por un denario, y seis libras de cebada por un denario; pero no dañes el aceite ni el vino.

7 Cuando abrió el cuarto sello, oí la voz del cuarto ser viviente, que decía: Ven y mira. 

8 Miré, y he aquí un caballo amarillo, y el que lo montaba tenía por nombre Muerte, y el Hades le seguía; y le fue dada potestad sobre la cuarta parte de la tierra, para matar con espada, con hambre, con mortandad, y con las fieras de la tierra.


----------



## Murray's (11 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> La gente se le programa así , no hay aceite de girasol para la industria alimentaria , mentira el 70% usa aceite de palma , la luz y gasolina por las nubes , mentira a bajado un 20% el barril , pero pagas más impuestos de luz y carburante superando el 60% , antes era el virus , ahora una guerra , no hace muchos años teníamos la guerra Yugoslavia y estas cosas no pasaban




A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar

❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW 

Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.


----------



## Murray's (11 Mar 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vacunate, idiota
> pasa frio en casa, gilipollas
> hazte 40km/dia en bici para ir a trabajar, mamarracho ...jajajaja




Como putean a la gente

Y aún se preguntan porque hay guerras

En serio??? Lo extraño es que no hayan más y nos matemos y robemos entre nosotros más.


----------



## cohynetes (11 Mar 2022)

Te lo resumo tontolava:


----------



## Arriquitaunnn (11 Mar 2022)

Agenda 2030, el gran reset y nuevo orden mundial.
Para ello hay que hacer borron y cuenta nueva.
Y todo ello es público y notorio, se ha dicho hasta en el parlamento.
Pero estais en fase de negación de la realidad, pensando que todo esto es pasajero, una mala racha o algo así.
Nos la van a liar muy gorda, vamos a acabar muy mal, nadie nos ha preguntado por ello, y no estamos haciendo nada para evitarlo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (11 Mar 2022)

Va a haber un exterminio masivo de la población. Probablemente por fases y por diferentes medios. Hambre, guerra, armas biológicas, guerra nuclear. Cabe todo y todo es posible. Hemos sido abandonados por Dios, aquí gobierna Lucifer con sus almas siervas


----------



## lagintoinc (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado
> 
> ¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?



Desde luego, que entremos en la desesperanza y en pánico y no veamos más futuro que el que"ellos" nos presenten.
La guerra es por tu mente.Si no hay miedo,nada te puede afectar.


----------



## Kenthomi (11 Mar 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vacunate, idiota
> pasa frio en casa, gilipollas
> hazte 40km/dia en bici para ir a trabajar, mamarracho ...jajajaja



Muerete y paga una tasa por morirte a hacienda


----------



## crissis (11 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> 2030





Arriquitaunnn dijo:


> Agenda 2030, el gran reset y nuevo orden mundial.
> Para ello hay que hacer borron y cuenta nueva.
> Y todo ello es público y notorio, se ha dicho hasta en el parlamento.
> Pero estais en fase de negación de la realidad, pensando que todo esto es pasajero, una mala racha o algo así.
> Nos la van a liar muy gorda, vamos a acabar muy mal, nadie nos ha preguntado por ello, y no estamos haciendo nada para evitarlo.



¿Y si la agenda 2030 no es un fin sino un medio? ¿Qué hay después del 2030? ¿Qué persiguen implantando esta agenda?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Y si la agenda 2030 no es un fin sino un medio? ¿Qué hay después del 2030? ¿Qué persiguen implantando esta agenda?



No tener nada y ser feliz.

Has estado en coma los dos últimos años?


----------



## crissis (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



Lo dicho, tu mensaje demuestra que todo forma parte de un entrenamiento. Nos están programando para vivir en escasez.

Nos acostumbran a vivir en una realidad donde todo escasea, todo falta. NO HAY COMIDA. 

¿Qué evento está por venir? Esta es la clave.


----------



## crissis (11 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> No tener nada y ser feliz.
> 
> Has estado en coma los dos últimos años?



Soy consciente de ese lema "No tener nada y ser feliz.", ya lo conocía. La clave es: ¿Es un fin o un medio?

¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?

Hasta hace dos días había que tener un Rolex en la muñeca y cambiar de coche cada tres años, si no eras un perdedor. De pronto este paradigma cambia de forma drástica y muy rápida. ¿Por qué?

*¿Para qué nos están entrenando?*


----------



## jolumamados (11 Mar 2022)

Referente al peak oil, creo que se ha tergiversado el mensaje. No es que no haya petróleo, que lo hay, el problema principal es que el petróleo fácil y de buena calidad es el que ya se ha extraído y el que hay ahora es más caro de extraer y de más baja calidad...


----------



## Gubelkian (11 Mar 2022)

A mi no me preocupan las cosas que están más allá de mi entendimiento.

PRecisamente porque como están más allá de mi entendimiento ¿Para qué molestarme en entender algo que me es imposible?


----------



## Kalevala (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Qué teoría tenéis vosotros?.



Peak oil.
La energía disponible empieza a decrecer desde el 2005.

Han estado aguantando a ver si salia la fusión fría, las renovables, el hidrogeno, ... y nada.
Solo nos queda el Negawatio, con N.
El decrecimiento energético y por tanto economico.
Empezando por la plebe, claro


----------



## afraz (11 Mar 2022)

Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.

La página: 






CONTENIDO GENERAL


PROFECÍAS APOCALÍPTICAS




unihum2016contenido.blogspot.com





Adjunto un resumen de todo lo que podeis encontrar. Solo se que si pasa lo de New York, mucha gente volvera a leer lo que aqui voy a poner.

Os recomiendo bajeis la pagina por si desaparece la informacion.

Resumen (obviamente dejo muchos datos por escribir)

- Comenzara en el medio oriente (Iran, Arabia Saudi,...., no lo se). Rusia y EEUU y otros paises atacaran por querer los pozos petroliferos de algun pais o zona geografica.

- Ganara Rusia, y los Americanos se retiraran.

- Algo habran echo los Americanos, que en venganza New York sera atacado y destruido por bombas atomicas.

- Al mismo tiempo un conflicto menor en los Balcanes. Mataran a alguien de alto rango y eso provocara la tercera guerra mundial.

- Los americanos por culpa de lo sucedido en New York, abandonaran a su suerte a Europa, para poner orden en su pais.

- Habra un colapso economico 100 veces peor que el crack del 29 a nivel mundial. Alguno vaticina que sera en Octubre. Puede cuando el ataque a New York, o puede que antes, y que consecuencia de ello sea la invasion por los recursos petroliferos. Cuando sera el crack de la economia no lo dicen claro.

- Los rusos, por sorpresa, entraran en Europa por tres frentes, norte, centro y Sur. Lo haran rapidamente, y avanzando casi sin oposicion por la sorpresa del ataque, en pocos dias a las puertas de Italia y PAris. Se aprovecharan de los disturbios que apareceran en esos paises provocados por la gente que viene de fuera. Esa misma gente cuando haya disturbios civiles en aumento desapareceran y voveran a su pais. Su objetivo de crear caos ya lo habran logrado.

- La guerra empezara en Julio, durara poco, pero sera terrible. Muchos muertos, la mayoria por los disturbios civiles, mucha hambre y miseria.

- Supongo que el colapso sera antes y eso provocara la falta de recursos, provocara disturbios civiles, y eso lo aprovecharan los rusos para invadir Europa, mas preocupada de mantener el orden social interno que proteger sus fronteras.

- En muchos paises gobernaran entonces gobiernos comunistas. Se perseguira a la Iglesia, sobre todo en Italia, mucho muertos, curas y fieles. Habra una matanza en Roma, y el papa (o alguien vestido de blanco como un obispo que los videntes llaman Papa, tal vez Benedicto), huye entre cadaveres. Mucha sangre y disturbios alli, pero las persecuciones seran en toda Europa, si conoceis curas, que tengan preparada ropa laica para huir y esconderse. Los mataran sin piedad y profanaran las iglesias.

- Disturbios sociales, la gente matara por comida, huir al campo.

- Se agrava con guerras civiles, mataran muchos religiosos.

- Los rusos entraran en Europa facilmente.

- En un momento dado, ya estando a las puerta de los Pirineos, son parados, y un gran ejercito que se va formando poco a poco les hace frente. Los rusos se repliegan, y la gran batalla sera en Colonia. Mucha sangre y retirada de los rusos.

- En su huida, como venganza o para retener a los perseguidores, activaran bombas atomicas. Error, hara que otras bombas atomicas estallen.

- El hombre empezara la guerra, y la acabara la naturaleza.

- Cuando Praga caiga, desaparezca, la naturaleza empezara de forma abrupta a detener al hombre: terremotos, maremotos, hundimientos de ciudades enteras, mucho caos y muerte, no habra vuelta atras.

- Faltan muchos detalles, pero esta detallados en los videntes de esa web que os he mandado.

- Antes que la naturaleza se manifieste por culpa de la accion del hombre, apareceran una serie de acontecimientos: Aviso, Milagro, Castigo (cada vidente lo llama a su manera, y describe uno o los tres).

- El aviso sera como ver en un instante toda tu vida pasada. Sera parecido a lo que dicen los ECM (Experiencia Cercana a la Muerte, cuando dicen que como en un pelicula han visto pasar toda su vida). LA gente vera todo lo bueno o malo que ha realizado en su vida (esta experiencia solo se muestra cuando ya dejamos este mundo, este cuerpo). Se permitira que esta experiencia sea vivida en vida para que la gente se arrepienta y cambie. Muchos la negaran, y la ciencia les ayudara en la negacion. Los comunistas que en ese momento estaran en el poder, atacaran a lo fieles y convertidos con furia extrema. Mucha sangre.

- El Milagro sucedera poco tiempo antes del Castigo.

- Se vera una gran cruz en el firmamento durante 7 dias. Unos diran que es Dios, otros lo negaran, mas disturbios, y mas matanzas. Por entonces estaremos en guerra mundial, guerras civiles, la naturaleza estara despertando y provocando muchas muertes,...

- Esa cruz que aparece en el cielo es la señal que viene un planeta gigantesco, que pasara cerca de la orbita terrestre. Provocara un cambio de eje de los polos. Ya sabeis lo que eso significa. Junto a las guerras, y los desastres naturales, esto sera la puntilla.

- Cuando se vea la cruz, tendreis una semana para prepararos, el giro de los polos y la salida de orbita del planeta esta a las puertas.

- Ese es el Castigo. Antes de los tres dias de oscuridad que muchos vaticinan, habra un superterremoto. Durara casi un dia. Cuando empiece, meteros en vuestras casas, y cerrar puertas y ventanas. No dejeis entrar a nadie una vez dentro y cerrarlo todo. El planeta que nos hace girar traera una atmosfera de gases nocivos, que estaran en el planeta durante esos tres dias. Quien este fuera morira, tambien los de dentro si no han cerrado bien sus ventanas y puertas.

- Solo habra que aguantar tres dias. Mucho miedo, temor, muertes, pero al tercer dia todo se calmara: tres dias y tres noches. Recordarlo.

- El gran terremoto sera la señal para encerrarse y prepararse. Recomiendan rezar mucho para salvar cuantas mas almas mejor.

- Se hubiera podido evitar, pero ya es inevitable. Llevan avisando mucho tiempo.

Todo esto solo es un resumen de lo que dicen videntes, profetas, mensajes marianos,....

Faltan muchos detalles, muchisimos. El que este interesado encontrara mucha información en la web que os he enlazado sino la eliminan.

Siento ser mensajero de catastrofes, pero solo me limito a resumiros lo que otros han dicho en otros momentos historicos.

Es un resumen muy mal realizado, pues faltan muchos datos. No suelen dar fechas, solo explican los acontecimientos, y muchos de ellos estan narrados en el resumen.

Espero os sirva para prepararos. Soy el primero que no quiere que ocurra, pero no es bueno guardarse la informacion si luego sucede.


----------



## Shy (11 Mar 2022)

El kobiz y la guerra de Ucrania nada tienen que ver.

El kobiz es globalismo, la guerra de Ucrania (Putin por medio) es lo opuesto al globalismo.

El kobiz ha sido planeado durante años y se ha puesto en marcha cuando ha llegado el momento oportuno, la guerra tiene un carácter mucho más espontáneo.

Lo que ocurre es que los mass mierda usan las mismas técnicas para tratar los dos temas, de ahí que parezca que haya similitudes o una especie de concierto común. Pero no, es sólo una cuetión de forma.


----------



## Murray's (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Lo dicho, tu mensaje demuestra que todo forma parte de un entrenamiento. Nos están programando para vivir en escasez.
> 
> Nos acostumbran a vivir en una realidad donde todo escasea, todo falta. NO HAY COMIDA.
> 
> ¿Qué evento está por venir? Esta es la clave.



Pues ya tenemos:

El No vivienda, no coche, no familia, no hay trabajo...no se puede pagar luz ni agua...no hijos

Ahora la comida, van a jugar con la comida, con lo más básico y vital para que vayas a robarla o pedirla a caritas.

Yo no se como no hay más crimen, violencia y, saqueo por las calles


----------



## 917 (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo para Conspiraciones, joder, dejad de ensuciar el Principal


----------



## JAVEOR95 (11 Mar 2022)

El bucle de crisis y catástrofes ya no va a parar hasta llegar hasta el objetivo final de la élite.


----------



## Sadhu (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



Joder, vaya formato. Alguno se bebe la lejía pensando que es aceite.


----------



## sirpask (11 Mar 2022)

La gente de Europa no tendrá nada, y los Anglos dicen que seremos mas felices.


----------



## IvanRios (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Y si la agenda 2030 no es un fin sino un medio? ¿Qué hay después del 2030? ¿Qué persiguen implantando esta agenda?



Persiguen limpiar el sobrante para la construcción de un nuevo mundo, su mundo, y para ello deben eliminar el consumismo de masas, lo cual solo puede hacerse llevando a los consumidores a la pobreza y/o eliminando directamente a los consumidores.

Crisis: - Por qué el objetivo es destruir el CONSUMISMO DE MASAS


----------



## SolyCalma (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



También habra que ver a que precio tiene en suiza y cual en España.


----------



## NET (11 Mar 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> Referente al peak oil, creo que se ha tergiversado el mensaje. No es que no haya petróleo, que lo hay, el problema principal es que el petróleo fácil y de buena calidad es el que ya se ha extraído y el que hay ahora es más caro de extraer y de más baja calidad...



*Por ahí van los tiros...*


----------



## 《Judas》 (11 Mar 2022)

es inquietante.
aparecen las consecuencias antes que las causas.


----------



## Bifaz23 (11 Mar 2022)

Os están llevando a todos al matadero. Covidianos inocentes y soberbios negacionistas. Todos al puto hoyo de la LT33 cabalística. 

Vivís continuamente en el miedo. Vibráis en ondas bajas y densisimas. Vais a comer apocalipsis todos, porque no sois tibios, sino fríos y calientes. La misma moneda. Animo.


----------



## DR TRUTH (11 Mar 2022)

nos preparan para la cuarta revolución industrial que esta en ciernes, y que dejará a cientos de millones sin trabajo,
estan diezmando a la población porque con la automatización y la robótica ya no necesitan tantos esclavos...
no nos necesitan para la producción, ni para la reroducción (en un futuro no muy lejano los bebes saldrán de los laboratorios)


----------



## TORREVIEJO (11 Mar 2022)

Chemtrails y compra de tierras masivas para establecer la élite los precios


----------



## zirick (11 Mar 2022)

Agenda 2030
No tendrás nada y serás feliz, globalismo en vena


----------



## Parmel (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



La oligarquía financiera judía occidental ha atacado brutalmente las clases medias ilustradas y profesionales: construye un mundo con una élite de billonarios judeo-cristianos arriba y una masa mundial de borregos empobrecidos e idiotizados mestizos abajo. Es el norte de la agenda oligárquica y hacia ahí vamos más rápida o más lentamente según las circunstancias, pero siempre en la misma dirección y mande quien mande en los gobiernos.


----------



## Jebediah (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



No sé cómo queréis que se os diga:
*
"En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz"*

¿Te lo pongo en Comic Sans para que lo entiendas?


----------



## Pinovski (11 Mar 2022)

Esto no es la tercera guerra mundial que nos habian prometido, esto es una guerra paco de mierda a nivel regional. Este subforo no tiene sentido


Y menos mal... En el foro se llevaba meses hablando de Rusia tirando nukes a capitales de Europa, hasta China participando... Al final estamos presenciando un conflicto local paco de mierda con el ejército ruso atascado entre sus propias chapuzas. Pidiendo gasolina a pueblerinos, robando en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ULTRAPACO (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## rulifu (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Vienen los aliens y nos estan preparando para ello. Los aliens comen inflación, tiene todo el sentido


----------



## visaman (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



que haras sin la Xara picasso?


----------



## nOkia_XXI (11 Mar 2022)

Al final todo se resume por un lado en una lucha por los recursos naturales, energéticos y tecnológicos y por otro lado un intento desesperado de control global de la población, todo ello dentro de dos bloques geopolíticos donde los europeos somos presa fácil, ya que ni tenemos recursos ni tecnología, sólo un impresora de grandes dimensiones funcionando 24/7.

La forma de controlar recursos y población es tan vieja como la humanidad: el miedo. Una población aterrorizada por algo, sea o no real, es facilmenet manipulable, renuncia a sus derechos sin rechistar y se somete a los mandatos del estado como mal menor ante la amenaza vital para su vida, su estatus social y económico o su futuro o el futuro de la humanidad.

Yo comenzaría el relato más atras, probablemente en el año 2001, fecha de inicio del terrorismo como fenómeno global cuya amenaza real estadísticamente hablando era ridícula, pero que sirvio de base para comenzar con el recorte de libertades y el control total de la población, por supuesto "por su bien". El resto es historia: cambio climático, pandemias y guerras. Una cosa tras otra, solapándose sutilmente y sin pausa.

Todo va sobre ruedas, la verdad. No sometemos sin piedad a los mandatos del estado y aceptamos ya no sólo el recorte de libertades y derechos, si no el empobrecimiento generalizado. Intentan convencernos de que es por nuestro bien, por el bien de la sociedad y por el bien del planeta, y la verdad, van ganando por goleada y con sorprendente facilidad. Los pocos disidentes son tachados de "negacionistas", adjetivo que ahora vale para todo, y son silenciados completamente, cuando no directamente descalificados y humillados.

Entramos en una era oscura, como otras que ha sufrido la humanidad a lo largo de la historia, y como siempre ha pasado en esos tiempos oscuros, nuestra sociedad sera barrida del mapa y transformada en otra cosa. En otros tiempos fue una cosa mejor, ahora lo dudo mucho. Suerte.


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Mar 2022)

Jodidos Goyinazos!! Sombaisan de llevar un buen palazo en las costillas por golfos y pervertidos!! Es por vuestro bien.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado
> 
> ¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?



Un futuro sin petroleo es el evento más monstruoso que ha sufrido la humanidad en toda su historia, ¿te parece poco profundo o siniestro?

Las elites mundiales han implementado el sistema de sumisión perfecto basado en el crecimiento constante y la abundacia infinita de recursos energéticos, y ahora tienen que desmontar el chiringuito con el pequeño detalle de que ham creado unos pequeños monstruos llamados consumidores que jamas aceptarán por la buenas que se acabe la fiesta, asi que todo lo que estas viendo , ingieneria social, coronatimo, oportunisima guerra bien organizada y calendada en Ucrania, esta perfectamente planificado, ahora mismo la unica guerra es la de aniquilación del estado contra el pueblo, y el pueblo ni siquiera se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## etsai (11 Mar 2022)

visaman dijo:


> que haras sin la Xara picasso?



Tunearlo, asaltar refinerias y salir a cazar Nekanes.


----------



## Arthas98 (11 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> La gente se le programa así , no hay aceite de girasol para la industria alimentaria , mentira el 70% usa aceite de palma , la luz y gasolina por las nubes , mentira a bajado un 20% el barril , pero pagas más impuestos de luz y carburante superando el 60% , antes era el virus , ahora una guerra , no hace muchos años teníamos la guerra Yugoslavia y estas cosas no pasaban



Programado tú, el petróleo sigue casi en máximos históricos, la subida del 20% (que se quedó en un 12%) sigue dejando un petróleo caro de cojones y con un cambio dólar euro que nos perjudica


----------



## Wattman (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Y si la agenda 2030 no es un fin sino un medio? ¿Qué hay después del 2030? ¿Qué persiguen implantando esta agenda?


----------



## socrates99 (11 Mar 2022)

Sobráis para ellos.
La tecnología de hoy en día hace que millones y millones de humanos ya no les sirvan.


----------



## el ejpertoc (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



*Estas reservas se están llenando nuevamente de petróleo , reconoce David Sibley, geólogo de Chevron Corp. que ha supervisado el trabajo en Eugene Island. Sin embargo, Sibley advierte que todavía queda mucha investigación por hacer acerca de la fuente de este petróleo.*

EL PETRÓLEO, UN RECURSO RENOVABLE E INAGOTABLE


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Mar 2022)

meteorito 2027 manda, betillas


----------



## cacho_perro (11 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> *Estas reservas se están llenando nuevamente de petróleo , reconoce David Sibley, geólogo de Chevron Corp. que ha supervisado el trabajo en Eugene Island. Sin embargo, Sibley advierte que todavía queda mucha investigación por hacer acerca de la fuente de este petróleo.*
> 
> EL PETRÓLEO, UN RECURSO RENOVABLE E INAGOTABLE



     

La realidac que por supuesto apenas sale en la tele:









Petroleras como Repsol están liquidando activos a precio de saldo, y se los compran los que quieren ganar el último euro con el petróleo


En todo mercado hay momentos en que invertir, y otros momentos en los que es mejor desinvertir. El mercado petrolífero está en una encrucijada, y al menos...




www.elblogsalmon.com










Repsol sigue los pasos de las grandes petroleras de vender activos menos rentables | CapitalMadrid


Repsol aplica la misma cirugía de las grandes petroleras en el adelgazamiento de sus activos de upstream (exploración y producción), menos rentables y que penalizan sus márgenes. Acaba de vender los bloques que tiene en Ecuador a la canadiense New Stratus Energy por 5 millones de dólares (4,2...




www.capitalmadrid.com












Brufau advierte de que habrá escasez de petróleo en el futuro por la baja inversión


El presidente de Repsol, Antonio Brufau, ha advertido de una crisis en el suministro de petróleo debido al recorte en la inversión de las empresas del sector tras el desplome de lo




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Mar 2022)

Otra coincidencia en ambas es lo de insultar, provocar y liar a los remeros.

Plandemia
Vacúnare idiota
Er que no se vacune eh sunormal
No atender a no vacunados
Hay un virus muy malo, de ahí la crisis
Irresponsables, habría que matarlos para protegernos

Planguerra
Baja la calefacción estúpido
Putin es muy malo, de ahí la crisis
Er que esté con Rusia eh sunormal
Fascista/Rojo! Quien no apoye a Ucrania
Traidores, habría que matarlos para protegernos


----------



## Alf_ET (11 Mar 2022)

*J. J. Benítez: "Un meteorito enorme llegará en 2027 y provocará 1.200 millones de muertos"*

J. J. Benítez: "Un meteorito enorme llegará en 2027 y provocará 1.200 millones de muertos"


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (11 Mar 2022)

Delegar la responsabilidad en los gilipollas (nosotros) si consumimos gas es culpa nuestra la guerra, porque damos dinero a Rusia pero ellos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

*Ukraine – The Trigger for a New Energy Order?*
4 mars, 2022

* Welcoming Remarks. Klaus Schwab *

At the same time, Schwab emphasized the change that has taken place in connection with the pandemic and how it opens up for the digitalisation of the world.





Ukraine – The Trigger for a New Energy Order? – Pharos







pharos.stiftelsen-pharos.org








> 2020 the year that has really has changed the world. It is thanks to technology that we are able to join the Cyber Polygon entirely remotely. For the first time actually, since World War II, the corona virus pandemic marks a fundamental inflection point in our global course.[17]






* NOTA LA FELICIDAD*
























no tendras nada y seras feliz​


----------



## Fmercury1980 (11 Mar 2022)

Nos preparan para el empobrecimiento de Europa.

Nuestro continente es una nulidad geopolítica, y no hay nada que justifique que nuestro nivel de vida sea superior al de China, por ejemplo.

Todo esto que está sucediendo ayuda a encubrir la brutal subida del nivel de vida y la caída de los salarios reales.


----------



## grom (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...





etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Y quieren eliminar consumidores de recursos, es decir A NOSOTROS.

Por eso te dicen que no uses coches de gasoil desde un congreso en el que los hijos de puta han ido cada uno en un avion, con una escolta de 30 coches


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Lo que se acaba en occidente es la energía de los *hombres* dispuestos a trabajar y como tal la moneda de occidente vale menos para intercambiarlo por los recursos energéticos o bienes de consumo de Rusia y China



Hombres y* mujeres*, machista de mierda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado
> 
> ¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?



Desde que cayó la URSS, se llama neoliberalismo, y está desbocado.


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hombres y* mujeres*, machista de mierda.



Claro claro ESTAMOS EN LA EPOCA DONDE AL CONTRARIO QUE TODA KA HISOTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD todas las mujeres trabajan en lo público y en la empresa Y SIN EMBARGO LA PRODUCTIVIDAD ES MENOR QUE NUNCA POR RSO Estamos ENDEUDADOS SIN ENERGIA SIN PRODUCCION


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Mar 2022)

Sadhu dijo:


> Joder, vaya formato. Alguno se bebe la lejía pensando que es aceite.



Yo creo que es al revés, que hay gente que se bebe el aceite pensando que es lejía. 









bebelejías


1. n. masc. y fem. y adj. Persona que se niega a ponerse la vacuna del covid. Ahí tienes otro vídeo de un bebelejías quejándose de que le hayan echado del trabajo por no vacunarse. Es coloquial y d…




diccet.com


----------



## Miomio (11 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> La gente se le programa así , no hay aceite de girasol para la industria alimentaria , mentira el 70% usa aceite de palma , la luz y gasolina por las nubes , mentira a bajado un 20% el barril , pero pagas más impuestos de luz y carburante superando el 60% , antes era el virus , ahora una guerra , no hace muchos años teníamos la guerra Yugoslavia y estas cosas no pasaban



Bueno, con respecto a la inflación y la guerra de yugoslavia, hay que decir que coincidiendo con el conflicto tuvimos una media de un 6-7% trimestral, y en los años inmediatamente anteriores y posteriores la inflación estaba por el 4-5 % trimestral. 

Yo lo seguía muchísimo y de ahí el consabido dicho de que la hipoteca al poco tiempo se pagaba sola (y había unos intereses del 14-17%!) y también existía la posibilidad de jugar con la moneda con devaluaciones, impresión, etc


----------



## Marco Porcio (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Ni de coña, eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer. El petróleo no es un combustible fósil, le dieron ese nombre los Rockefeller cuando tenían el monopolio para que el propio nombre implicara tácitamente que se trata de un recurso escaso, y por tanto caro. No viene de dinosaurios muertos (esta es la versión oficial ), y se va regenerando en el subsuelo poco a poco. Es mas, se rumorea desde hace ya décadas que se sabe sintetizar a partir de agua principalmente.


----------



## Morototeo (11 Mar 2022)

Yo solo se una cosa, y es que España, tiene una oportunidad unica de ir a unisono, y me explico. Se que es ser un iluso, pero falta un presidente, o un gobierno, que sea capaz de unir a todos los españoles a una. A todos los partidos politicos, dejarnos de mierdas y discusiones, e ir juntos en todo. Con suerte intentando quedarnos al margen de todo, intentar ser una verdadera isla energetica, potenciar al 1000% las renovables, en los proximos meses, años, y no meternos en chanchullos... Puede un presidente conseguir esto?? Seriamos capaces los españoles de unirnos? Esta claro, y esta visto, que la unica forma serian lso medios de comunicacion, ir al unisono con la palabra Union, salvar España... y que no metieran tanta mierda a partidos politicos, ni conflictos entre comunidades autonomas, ni grupos de diferente ideologia. Si esto se consiguiera, tendriamos mucho ganado.. Pero si por el contrario los medios de comuniacion dan caña entre izquiera y derecha, entre vascos y catalanes, entre vacunados y no vacunados, etc, etc.. el pais nunca estara unido... llamadme iluso, lo soy.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados»


La presidenta del Banco Santander, Ana Patricia Botín, ha hecho un llamamiento a la ciudadanía a ejercer «pequeñas acciones» con las que poder ayudar a los




theobjective.com










​* Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados» *
*La presidenta del Banco Santander ha defendido la necesidad de llevar a cabo pequeñas acciones para apoyar a los afectados en el este de Europa *






*La presidenta del Banco Santander, Ana Botín. |Ricardo Rubio (Europa Press)*


* The Objective*
Publicado: 11/03/2022 • 10:01 Actualizado: 11/03/2022 • 11:25​ 
La presidenta del Banco Santander, Ana Patricia Botín, ha hecho *un llamamiento a la ciudadanía a ejercer «pequeñas acciones» *con las que poder ayudar a los ucranianos. Botín ha defendido la importancia de seguir hacia adelante y con la vida cotidiana sin dejar de lado a quienes sufren por el conflicto en el este de Europa, aunque ha propuesto medidas, a escoger por cada uno, como la que ha escogido ella. «*Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados*», ha explicado.
La líder empresarial ha apostado por no abandonar al pueblo ucraniano en la coyuntura que viven fruto del ataque ruso contra su integridad territorial, para lo que serán necesario *hacer «pequeñas cosas» como consumidores*. Durante una entrevista con el diario _El Mundo_, Botín ha valorado además la necesidad de las grandes compañías de ofrecer fiabilidad para allanar la recuperación a la que se enfrenta Europa. Para ello, la presidenta ha destacado el papel de los bancos europeos, de quienes dice que *han ofrecido su «colaboración a los gobiernos» *a la hora de encontrar soluciones.
*Un riesgo mínimo ante el colapso ruso*
Sobre la crisis que puede suponer el colapso del sistema financiero ruso, Botín ha minimizado los riesgos y ha aislado el daño que puede ejercer una debacle económica rusa en la Eurozona, especialmente en España,* donde lo ha cifrado como «mínimo»* gracias a la capacidad de reacción y a la liquidez en las arcas de las compañías bancarias.
Además, las sanciones al sistema ruso, en especial su exclusión del sistema SWIFT, supone, según ha explicado, una «prohibición de sus importaciones», algo que supone una parte de una larga lista de «*medidas muy duras y con un impacto muy real en la capacidad de Rusia para defender el rublo*».
Para paliar la situación inflacionista que vive Europa, Botín no ha apostado por grandes soluciones, *sino por una paulatina subida de los tipos de interés*. Además, la presidenta del Santander ha reiterado las peores previsiones y ha indicado que la tendencia a la alza *se vivirá durante aún más tiempo* debido al aumento del coste de las materias primas.


> Santander ($SAN) won't engage in any new business with Russian companies. We stand with the people of Ukraine and supporting the response to the humanitarian crisis remains our utmost prioritySantander responds to the war in Ukraine
> — Santander (@bancosantander) March 7, 2022



*Ana Botín pide «unidad» ante las sanciones a los oligarcas*
La presidenta del Santander ha valorado las dificultades que supone para los bancos el detectar y sancionar a los oligarcas rusos tras la decisión de la Unión Europea y Estados Unidos de congelar los activos en el extranjero de los hombres fuertes del régimen de Vladimir Putin. Sobre ellas *ha animado a mantenerlas hasta que se resuelva el conflicto* y ha alabado la experiencia de los bancos gracias a experiencias anteriores que han permitido adaptarse y localizar a los propietarios de estas cuentas.
En referencia *a la marcha de grandes compañías de Rusia*, Botín (que forma parte del consejo de administración de Coca-Cola), ha defendido la necesidad de apostar por esta vía a pesar de la dureza de la misma. «Va a costar mucho esfuerzo y tiempo, pero estamos absolutamente preparados y hemos empezado, por supuesto, a cumplir las sanciones. Creo que es la clave aquí -y sé que esto es difícil-, mucha gente rusa está sufriendo, pero es el único camino que tenemos y es lo correcto», ha esgrimido.
A pesar de este sufrimiento, la mandataria ha defendido la necesidad de *apostar por el daño económico*, ya que, señala, es la forma más efectiva de que los gobiernos logren sus metas, «que es tratar de parar la guerra y tratar de evitar que más gente muera».







__





Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados» ( noticia REAL )


https://theobjective.com/economia/2022-03-11/ana-botin-ucrania-calefaccion/ Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados» La presidenta del Banco Santander ha defendido la necesidad de llevar a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Drogoprofe (11 Mar 2022)

Solo nos queda dejar de consumir


----------



## Pura Sangre (11 Mar 2022)

nos preparan? llevamos 2 años hablando del Gran Reset y lustros hablando del NWO. Deberíais estar ya sobradamente preparados. Para qué coño entráis al foro si no os enteráis de nada hasta que sale en la televisión?


----------



## Hanselcat (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Se está agotando la paciencia de tus amos contigo. El petróleo es otra covid, otra excusa de pollas en vinagre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

* Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados» *
*La presidenta del Banco Santander ha defendido la necesidad de llevar a cabo pequeñas acciones para apoyar a los afectados en el este de Europa *















__





Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados» ( noticia REAL )


https://theobjective.com/economia/2022-03-11/ana-botin-ucrania-calefaccion/ Ana Botín, sobre la crisis en Ucrania: «Yo he bajado la calefacción en mi casa a 17 grados» La presidenta del Banco Santander ha defendido la necesidad de llevar a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kabeljau (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## DDT (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...





crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



No se donde ves tu periodistas...


----------



## 917 (11 Mar 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> La página:
> 
> ...



Mero Nostradamus actualizado...


----------



## Tales90 (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Todo una estafa como siempre.


----------



## DDT (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Y si la agenda 2030 no es un fin sino un medio? ¿Qué hay después del 2030? ¿Qué persiguen implantando esta agenda?



Después de la agenda es cuando vienen los extraterrestres. Primero 1984 y luego una mezcla entre Un mundo feliz y Matrix. Te meterán drogado en el metaverso ese y unas entidades extraterrestres te usarán como una pila generadora de energía. Esos son los planes, lo que ocurre es que eso nunca va a pasar y se van a joder, aquí primero ,y en el infierno más.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Mar 2022)

Cómo que es probable? Es absolutamente cierto que somos una civilización en decadencia y que desapareceremos como Grecia cayó bajó Roma y esta a su vez cayó con los bárbaros del norte, solo que esta vez los bárbaros no vendrán ni del norte ni del este, vendrán del sur y esta vez España será la Ucrania de Europa.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (11 Mar 2022)

Si de verdad tienen algo preparado, prefiero no saber qué es.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (11 Mar 2022)

Por cierto la señora que ha puesto ese tweet me produce una sensación entre odio y vergüenza


----------



## Reventao (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



El problema es la gente que corre a comprar lo que la tele dice que se agota aunque nunca lo haya gastado…. Si mañana dices que faltaran condones,durex se hace rica.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Hay pretoleo suficiente como para colonizar Marte, Miercoles y Jueves.

Lo que no hay es ganas de trabajar y de levantarse a las 6 para ir a la fábrica y ver a Patrón.

Se está muy comodo en casita. Ya me lo harán todo. Pues no.

A pico y pala os ponía yo a vosotros a levantar el país.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Mar 2022)

Se vuelven a abrir de nuevo y se trabaja GRATIS TOTAL que cuenta como experiencia en el Currículum. Lo que no se puede esperar es que PATRÓN pague siempre que trabajemos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Mar 2022)

Ya te lo dicen los de la agenda 2030.
Antes del 2030 vienen los extraterrestres. No sé cómo lo pueden saber pero lo saben.
Y claro como son tan listos tendremos que hacer todo lo que ellos digan.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

¿Qué parte de "en 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz" es la que no has entendido?
Si es la de "y serás feliz", bienvenido al club.


----------



## etsai (11 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hay pretoleo suficiente como para colonizar Marte, Miercoles y Jueves.
> 
> Lo que no hay es ganas de trabajar y de levantarse a las 6 para ir a la fábrica y ver a Patrón.
> 
> ...



jajaja saludos


----------



## meanboy (11 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No se está agotando nada y si se estuviera agotando el petróleo el petróleo no es el recurso el recurso es la inventiva humana, la mente la energía puesta a disposición del trabajo. Ya lo explica Sancho bastos, con los carburadores más eficientes que hace 100 ańos la misma cantidad de petróleo da para más, había gente acumulando hojas porque el carbón se iba a acabar luego vino el petróleo...y esta capacidad inventiva humana es algo sin límites POTENCIALMENE EN LAS CONDICIONES PROPICIAS




Hemos optimizado todo lo posible y además hemos añadido las renovables y seguimos necesitando mas y mas. 
Siempre habra petroleo, pero no para todos.




Volumen de *petróleo* consumido a nivel mundial 1998-2020


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Hemos optimizado todo lo posible y además hemos añadido las renovables y seguimos necesitando mas y mas.
> Siempre habra petroleo, pero no para todos.
> 
> 
> ...



Todo no, nos falta la energía nuclear, que los progres europeos se cargaron en todas partes excepto en Francia.


----------



## _______ (11 Mar 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Hemos optimizado todo lo posible y además hemos añadido las renovables y seguimos necesitando mas y mas.
> Siempre habra petroleo, pero no para todos.
> 
> 
> ...



Esa linea mundial seguira subiendo


----------



## davitin (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Y por que solo se esta haciendo esto en occidente?


----------



## AH1N1 (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Qué hay después del 2030?



Agenda 2050. Y no es cachondeo.

La agenda 2030 es el inicio de la 4ª revolución industrial y el transhumanismo. En este momento estamos en el comienzo de la destrucción del sistema / modelo antiguo. Un sistema que lleva funcionando la tira de años no se destruye en 2 años.
Para el 2030 tiene que estar destruido el antiguo sistema y en 2050 estar a pleno funcionamiento. 
Pienso que hasta el 2028 +- nos queda sufrir, a partir de ahí empezarán las mejoras ( si es que el nuevo sistema trae alguna, no lo sé)

Como ya han apuntado otros foreros, la información está ahí, no nos la inventamos:L


Arriquitaunnn dijo:


> Agenda 2030, el gran reset y nuevo orden mundial.
> Para ello hay que hacer borron y cuenta nueva.
> Y todo ello es público y notorio, se ha dicho hasta en el parlamento.
> Pero estais en fase de negación de la realidad, pensando que todo esto es pasajero, una mala racha o algo así.
> Nos la van a liar muy gorda, vamos a acabar muy mal, nadie nos ha preguntado por ello, y no estamos haciendo nada para evitarlo.



Veamos qué dice la agenda 2050:









La Moncloa. 20/05/2021. Sánchez presenta "España 2050", un proyecto colectivo para decidir "qué país queremos ser dentro de 30 años" [Presidente/Actividad]


Museo Nacional Centro de Arte Reina Sofía, Madrid, jueves, 20 de mayo de 2021. El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha presentado "España 2050", un "hito importante en la democracia española", ya que se trata del "primer ejercicio colectivo de prospectiva estratégica" que se realiza en...




www.lamoncloa.gob.es







https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/presidente/actividades/Documents/2021/200521-Estrategia_Espana_2050.pdf











Objetivos para 2050


EU policy, strategy and legislation for 2050 environmental, energy and climate targets.




ec.europa.eu













Estrategia a largo plazo para 2050


PolíticaLa Comisión Europea aboga por una Europa climáticamente neutra de aquí a 2050.El 28 de noviembre de 2018, la Comisión presentó su visión...




ec.europa.eu


----------



## davitin (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Soy consciente de ese lema "No tener nada y ser feliz.", ya lo conocía. La clave es: ¿Es un fin o un medio?
> 
> ¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
> ¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?
> ...



Buscan el control total de la humanidad, pero no a nivel de sociedad si no a nivel individual, quieren ser dioses, muchas de las elites deben ser aficionados a la ciencia ficcion. 

No va a funcionar.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (11 Mar 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y por que solo se esta haciendo esto en occidente?



Por que es el lugar donde habitan los temibles consumidores, seres insaciables que devoran cienes de litros de petroleo cada dia, y montan en cólera si no tienen su dosis a un precio que puedan pagar...


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No se está agotando nada y si se estuviera agotando el petróleo el petróleo no es el recurso el recurso es la inventiva humana, la mente la energía puesta a disposición del trabajo. Ya lo explica Sancho bastos, con los carburadores más eficientes que hace 100 ańos la misma cantidad de petróleo da para más, había gente acumulando hojas porque el carbón se iba a acabar luego vino el petróleo...y esta capacidad inventiva humana es algo sin límites POTENCIALMENE EN LAS CONDICIONES PROPICIAS
> 
> Lo que se acaba en occidente es la energía de los hombres dispuestos a trabajar y como tal la moneda de occidente vale menos para intercambiarlo por los recursos energéticos o bienes de consumo de Rusia y China
> 
> ...



Adoro a Bastos, pero con lo de que con la inventiva humana se superan las crisis energéticas, sólo puedo decir QUE MEA FUERA DEL TIESTO. Actualmente no hay sustituto viable para el oil, de hecho, ni hay ni lo habrá, y no es por falta de investigación...


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Mar 2022)

El objetivo clarísimamente es que todo el mundo sea comunista. Es la Conspiración Comunista Global de la que hablaba Bezmenov. El gran referente es el Comunismo chino,pero la inmensa mayoría de países se tendrían que conformar con ser Comunismo venezolano o argentino.
Ej que lah terrasas ejtan yenaj


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 Mar 2022)

El Islam, sin duda


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado
> 
> ¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?



J


----------



## Rediooss (11 Mar 2022)

Ahora por el simple hecho de poner la calefacción te van a acusar de colaboracionista de Putin, la hija de puta esta de Carmen Chaparro entre otros muchos perroristas ahora ya no hablan de pobreza energética, con la luz y el gas y el gasóleo más caro de toda la historia.

Y encima insulta a la gente que dona, le parece poco a la hija de perra, también tienes que pasar frío hasta en casa, ¡ que pasa, cerda, ya nadie muere de pobreza energética en este país, o ya os suda el coño, o lo que es peor aún, os lo ha sudado siempre ?


----------



## tovarovsky (11 Mar 2022)

Uropedos todos! debeis estar preparados para el gran apagón del sistema productivo en Uropa, Bacerrar todo el complejo endustrial, baberparo estratosférico, hambre, disturbios, asechinatos por la comida y muchas otras desgracias susesperan a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Stoic (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.




ÉSE es el quid de la cuestión, sí señor.


----------



## Ironlord (11 Mar 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> vacunate, idiota
> pasa frio en casa, gilipollas
> hazte 40km/dia en bici para ir a trabajar, mamarracho ...jajajaja



Y añado...

"Fóllate a un travelo negre, maric..." Oh... Espera...


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (11 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que es un derrumbe del sistema para crear uno nuevo, y si es mediante miedo y trauma en la población mejor.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (11 Mar 2022)

Pues que el sistema del primer mundo gobernado por los yanquis se va a tomar por culo. Estos hechos han dado fruto a la desconfianza, la manipulacion o la desestabilizacion economica de los paises debiles y su dependencia a los fuertes como es el caso de España.


----------



## Teuro (11 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



Semos demasiados, ese es el problema principal de los otros secundarios: Calentamiento global y crisis energética.


----------



## enmanuel (11 Mar 2022)

Ya te acostumbraron a hacer las colas del hambre.
Lo que hay que hacer es salir y rebelarse.


----------



## enmanuel (11 Mar 2022)

Comienza por acostumbrar el cuerpo a comida y 1/2


----------



## enmanuel (11 Mar 2022)

Por otro lado muchos si van a caer del windo


----------



## Baubens2 (11 Mar 2022)

Cristo viene


----------



## Vivoenalemania (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



Hombre siendo objetivo lo que hay en la Foto es aceite de colza ( Rapsöl ) no se ve aceite de girasol por ningún lado


----------



## frankie83 (11 Mar 2022)

Bajo la apariencia de querer democracia la
quieren en realidad destruir, ya que se dieron cuenta que a los chinos “les va bien”.


----------



## Murray's (11 Mar 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Hombre siendo objetivo lo que hay en la Foto es aceite de colza ( Rapsöl ) no se ve aceite de girasol por ningún lado



Lo de más abajo si es girasol no?


----------



## meanboy (11 Mar 2022)

Suerte que el 80% se han inoculado para ser solidarios, . . . con la agenda


----------



## victormiw (11 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> La gente se le programa así , no hay aceite de girasol para la industria alimentaria , mentira el 70% usa aceite de palma , la luz y gasolina por las nubes , mentira a bajado un 20% el barril , pero pagas más impuestos de luz y carburante superando el 60% , antes era el virus , ahora una guerra , no hace muchos años teníamos la guerra Yugoslavia y estas cosas no pasaban



Efectivamente ahora el petróleo está caro, sí, a 118€ el barril pero todavía lejos del máximo histórico de 2008 que estaba a 140€. Sin embargo el precio de combustible al consumidor está mucho más alto que en 2008. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? El impuesto al CO2 con el timo de los derechos de emisiones. Todo empezó en junio de 2021 cuando decidieron restringir esos derechos precisamente para encarecer todo. O nos cargamos el chiringuito "verde" y la "transición energética" o no llegamos a 2030 vivos.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (11 Mar 2022)

Bueno
Mientras sea eso pues sabemos que es temporal, con algunos ramalazos de autoritarismo pero temporal
Lo malo es es que realmente sí venga un cometa a fostiarse con la tierra o que la capa de ozono se vaya a la mierda o que nos quedemos sin fostatos o que...
No hablo de magufadas ambientales de dominio público, sino de que realmente estén anticipando algo chungo tan cierto y real como para montar estos circos
Porque evidentemente no nos dirían nada. Cundiría el pánico y sería el mad max de verdad
Luego me despierto y recuerdo que nos creemos el ombligo del mundo y que los indios son 1500 millones y pasan de todas estas gilipolleces...


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (11 Mar 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Masonazos haciendo masonadas. Narrativas para vender la moto, márketing para vendernos apocalipsis: hambre, enfermedad, guerra, y muerte. HDLGP cumpliendo su plan y van tan sobrados que su guión es nada menos que el libro de las revelaciones (Apocalipsis de San Juan).
> 
> 
> El primer sello (el jinete del caballo blanco) (_Ap 6:1-2_)
> ...



Utilizando sus apreciaciones puntualizo:

El primer sello (el jinete del caballo blanco) (_Ap 6:1-2_)
Ya ha sido abierto y el jinete del caballo blanco ¡¡¡UTILIZA LAS "FLECHAS" DE SU ARCO Y EL PODER DE SU "CORONA"!!!

El segundo sello (el jinete del caballo rojo) (_Ap 6:3-4_)
Esta en las manos de quién ha de romperlo. Antes ha de caer la economía mundial y formarse una alianza de tres países

El tercer sello (el jinete del caballo negro) (_Ap 6:5-6_)
Vendrá casi aparejado con el sello anterior. Pero lo que habría de considerar es el final de este versículo ¡¡¡PERO AL VINO Y AL ACEITE NO LE HAGÁIS DAÑO!!!
¿Hacer daño a unos productos alimenticios o evitar castigar al territorio donde su producción es mayoritaria?
CONTINUARÁ...


----------



## Sephiroth (11 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo era eso...?

«Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que se explica adecuadamente por la estupidez» 

Nunca han habido unas élites tan estúpidas y corruptas como ahora en la Historia.


----------



## Espeluznao (11 Mar 2022)

victormiw dijo:


> Efectivamente ahora el petróleo está caro, sí, a 118€ el barril pero todavía lejos del máximo histórico de 2008 que estaba a 140€. Sin embargo el precio de combustible al consumidor está mucho más alto que en 2008. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? El impuesto al CO2 con el timo de los derechos de emisiones. Todo empezó en junio de 2021 cuando decidieron restringir esos derechos precisamente para encarecer todo. O nos cargamos el chiringuito "verde" y la "transición energética" o no llegamos a 2030 vivos.



En EEUU, en San Diego, querían imponer una tasa de entre 4 y 6 céntimos de dólar por km recorrido. Ya no es sólo el coste del combustible, sino que quieren cobrar por usar el coche. 

Tuvieron que retirar esa "idea" porque cualquier político que proponga un disparate como ése pierde las elecciones automáticamente.

Aquí el Sánchez sigue ahí porque los de la "oposición" también son unos inútiles. Cualquier político medio avispado habría convocado ya 100 manifestaciones por el precio de la gasolina, de la luz, de los alimentos.. y la gente saldría a la calle y se manifestaría.


----------



## medion_no (11 Mar 2022)

Agenda 2030 coño.


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Mar 2022)

Lo que sea tiene que ser algo que no afecte a África,los países moros,India,ni China


----------



## ueee3 (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Es evidente.


----------



## NORDWAND (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Algo más siniestro?



8.000 millones de monos, son demasiados monos


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (11 Mar 2022)

Hay cambio de poder mundial.
Por lo que todo se acelera.
Y las guerras ayudan a destruir lo viejo y construir lo nuevo.

Las políticas serán controladoras, pseudo comunistas.

A parte de eso, sobra la mitad de la población mundial.
Se avecina la gran invasión desde África.


----------



## Juanchufri (11 Mar 2022)

Habrá un conato de guerra mundial y un líder saldrá a poner orden, sera la falsa pax, y el líder será el anticristo, el resto en la Biblia y otros libros sagrados, el almanaque al que recurrir para estas cuestiones.


----------



## NORDWAND (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
> ¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?



porque el desarrollo de la tecnología y el bienestar de occidente de los últimos 70 años, se ha desarrollado con una fuente de energía con una alta tasa de retorno energético. Y que da la casualidad que se está agotando, y no se ve clara una altenativa a su uso. 
el petróleo se acaba, y todo (absolutamente todo) tiene que reordenarse


----------



## NORDWAND (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo no se como no hay más crimen, violencia y, saqueo por las calles



De momento no hay hambre de verdad y por ahora, tampoco hay cojones


----------



## MulderX (11 Mar 2022)

"La Cuarta Revolución Industrial" aka 2030 aka id preparándoos para coger la bici todos los días y tener que cortar leña para cocinar mientras los que han montado el circo se comen unos buenos bistecs en sus mansiones calentitas.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (11 Mar 2022)

grom dijo:


> Y quieren eliminar consumidores de recursos, es decir A NOSOTROS.
> 
> Por eso te dicen que no uses coches de gasoil desde un congreso en el que los hijos de puta han ido cada uno en un avion, con una escolta de 30 coches


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (11 Mar 2022)

creo que este es el estado normal de la historia de la humanidad, de hecho aun es muy privilegiada la posicion de la mayoria de occidente respecto de la mayor parte de su pasado, hambrunas, cambios climaticos brutales, guerras brutales interminables, pandemias exterminadoras, regimenes de control a la mayoria de la poblacion, etc

Nos ha tocado una epoca privilegiada, y simplemente ya esta llegando a su fin.


----------



## MulderX (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
> ¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?
> 
> *Hasta hace dos días había que tener un Rolex en la muñeca y cambiar de coche cada tres años, si no eras un perdedor. De pronto este paradigma cambia de forma drástica y muy rápida. ¿Por qué?*



Porque la sociedad capitalista en la que vivimos a día de hoy ya no es sostenible, tiene un ritmo tan acelerado de producción que escasean las materias primas. Eso de "trabajar para pagar" (porque vivir, no vives) cada vez se lo cuelan a menos gente. Si hechas un vistazo a cualquier libro de historia, antes de un gran cambio social siempre hay una gran catástrofe junto con todo lo que ello conlleva claro (enfermedad, pobreza, irritación y malestar, guerras..). Nos quieren a todos tontos, adormilados y con la cabeza gacha para que no intentemos buscar y encontrar una forma verdaderamente libre o alternativa de vivir. Nos quieren amargados y atados a "papá Estado" para usarnos de peones y que seamos simplemente eso, materiales de usar y tirar, "sin mí no eres nada, no tendrás nada, serás un fracasado" y todo porque nuestros estándares sociales están malacostumbrados a "si tienes dinero eres alguien, si no, no importas". Cada vez hay más gente intentando buscar una forma en la que ser verdaderamente felices en esta vida porque se dan cuenta de que lo que nos han vendido como "vida" no es más que una esclavitud enmascarada.

Lo único que están intentando es estirar la cuerda lo máximo posible para que tengas que depender de ellos sea como sea, y lo peor es que es culpa de la mayor parte de la humanidad porque somos nosotros mismos los que hemos estado permitiendo que esto sea así.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



No, nos preparan para cumplir más mejor los objetivos mundiales de (sub)desarrollo.
Que 2030 llega pasado mañana y nos urge llegar con los deberes hechos.


----------



## MulderX (11 Mar 2022)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> creo que este es el estado normal de la historia de la humanidad, de hecho aun es muy privilegiada la posicion de la mayoria de occidente respecto de la mayor parte de su pasado, hambrunas, cambios climaticos brutales, guerras brutales interminables, pandemias exterminadoras, regimenes de control a la mayoria de la poblacion, etc
> 
> Nos ha tocado una epoca privilegiada, y simplemente ya esta llegando a su fin.



Lo llevo comentando en varios hilos: Detrás de todo gran cambio social siempre hay una gran catástrofe, con todo lo que ello conlleva (enfermedad, pobreza, malestar social, guerras...).


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Mar 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Masonazos haciendo masonadas. Narrativas para vender la moto, márketing para vendernos apocalipsis: hambre, enfermedad, guerra, y muerte. HDLGP cumpliendo su plan y van tan sobrados que su guión es nada menos que el libro de las revelaciones (Apocalipsis de San Juan).
> 
> 
> El primer sello (el jinete del caballo blanco) (_Ap 6:1-2_)
> ...



El caballo blanco con su arco (no se habían inventado las jeringuillas) y su corona está claro. 
El rojo con la espada y el poder para acabar con la paz parece que también. 
¿Cuál será el negro y con qué balanza?


----------



## Play_91 (11 Mar 2022)

Lo único grave es que la gente está aborregada.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (11 Mar 2022)

MulderX dijo:


> Lo llevo comentando en varios hilos: Detrás de todo gran cambio social siempre hay una gran catástrofe, con todo lo que ello conlleva (enfermedad, pobreza, malestar social, guerras...).



en lo personal quiero ser positivo, pero siento que el futuro dentro de ya 10-15 años no va a ser tan ¨facil¨ como fue los ultimos 70-80 años al menos en occidente, los cambios tecnologicos si se dan, y le logran dar la vuelta a la escasez de energia, seran de un calado de vertigo que la enorme mayoria de la poblacion no podra adaptarse a diferencia de los cambios de los ultimos 200 años

Yo ya voy de salida, pero eso les tocara lidiar a nuestros hijos.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (11 Mar 2022)

MulderX dijo:


> Lo llevo comentando en varios hilos: Detrás de todo gran cambio social siempre hay una gran catástrofe, con todo lo que ello conlleva (enfermedad, pobreza, malestar social, guerras...).



en lo personal quiero ser positivo, pero siento que el futuro dentro de ya 10-15 años no va a ser tan ¨facil¨ como fue los ultimos 70-80 años al menos en occidente, los cambios tecnologicos si se dan, y le logran dar la vuelta a la escasez de energia, seran de un calado de vertigo que la enorme mayoria de la poblacion no podra adaptarse a diferencia de los cambios de los ultimos 200 años


----------



## OxHxKx (11 Mar 2022)

Aquí ya se sabe que los que están detrás de la plandemia están detrás de generar está guerra 

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Mar 2022)

Manufacturer dijo:


> Masonazos haciendo masonadas. Narrativas para vender la moto, márketing para vendernos apocalipsis: hambre, enfermedad, guerra, y muerte. HDLGP cumpliendo su plan y van tan sobrados que su guión es nada menos que el libro de las revelaciones (Apocalipsis de San Juan).
> 
> 
> El primer sello (el jinete del caballo blanco) (_Ap 6:1-2_)
> ...



Pues la marca de la bestia ya ha sido inoculada.

Apocalipsis 13:16-17
Y hace que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos, se les dé una marca en la mano derecha o en la frente, y que nadie pueda comprar ni vender, sino el que tenga la marca: el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre.


----------



## NIKK (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que han encontrado extraterrestres en la luna.


----------



## Rediooss (11 Mar 2022)

MulderX dijo:


> "La Cuarta Revolución Industrial" aka 2030 aka id preparándoos para coger la bici todos los días y tener que cortar leña para cocinar mientras los que han montado el circo se comen unos buenos bistecs en sus mansiones calentitas.



Definición de " Cuarta Revolución Industrial " según Klaus Schwab.

" Está caracterizada por la fusión de tecnologías que están borrando las líneas entre las esferas física, digital y biológica"

Esta definición es diferente a la de otras revoluciones industriales, porque no solamente está afectando, porque no solamente se trata de crear otros modelos económicos o políticos, si no que hay una concepción antropológica aquí, y ojo, que si uno lee el líbro de Klaus Schwad ( Cuarta Revolución Industrial ), ahí se habla de que se va a reinterpretar al ser humano, y la palabra que usa es " mejoramiento " del ser humano, y de aplicar tecnologías al ser humano, y esa difinición es la de Transhumanismo.

El Transhumanismo es un movimiento cultural, ideológico, que no es nuevo, viene de larga data, la línea en común aquí es que el hombre siempre ha querido superar sus limitaciones físicas, intelectuales... siempre ha querido dominar a la Naturaleza, ha sido una pugna constante del ser humano,no es una aspiración nueva, lo que busca el transhumanismo es mejorar " intelectual, cognitiva, fisica, y moralmente al ser humano a través de tecnologías en el ser humano "

Esa es la aspiración del Transhumanismo, la " mejora " del hombre.
El Transhumanismo en sí mismo es un antihumanismo, desprecia al ser humano, porque lo encuentra imperfecto, lo encuentra limitado, entonces va a buscar la tecnología para potenciarlo.
Esto no es grave, lo grave es que luego estas ideas despues se terminan convirtiendo en políticas públicas y en Leyes, eso es lo grave.


----------



## hartman (11 Mar 2022)

cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Fukuoka San (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, nos quieren esclavizar del todo.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Definición de " Cuarta Revolución Industrial " según Klaus Schwab.
> 
> " Está caracterizada por la fusión de tecnologías que están borrando las líneas entre las esferas física, digital y biológica"
> 
> ...



de hecho es el proyecto taoísta, por ejemplo, pero hace siglos que se dieron cuenta de que el "elixir externo" es un callejón sin salida, la pretensión transhumanista es espejos y humo, puesto que la capacidad para conocer y manipular la realidad física depende de la profundidad de nuestras teorías científicas para representarle y predecirla, que tiene límites absolutos (la IA fuerte, por ejemplo) y relativos (teoría de la medida).

Sólo van a crear muerte y dolor con los intentos fallidos de "mejorar" a los seres humanos, y aún algo mucho peor, incapacidad espiritual.


----------



## daesrd (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Apagar la tele y encender el cerebro. A partir de ahí surgen ideas.


----------



## Drobed Yug (11 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues la marca de la bestia ya ha sido inoculada.
> 
> Apocalipsis 13:16-17
> Y hace que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y esclavos, se les dé una marca en la mano derecha o en la frente, y que nadie pueda comprar ni vender, sino el que tenga la marca: el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre.
> ...


----------



## daesrd (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> ¿Es un fin o un medio?



Es una ambición del judío. Ellos preparan la pronta llegada de su mesías con el cual tendrán todas las riquezas de la tierra. Pero antes tienen que sustraersela a los no judíos para que se cumpla su plan (profecía)


----------



## meusac (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Yo no tengo la sensación , tengo claro que es lo mismo, forma parte de un plan y lo que viene seguro que no me gustará. Quieren conseguir que la gante claudique y acepten perder la libertad


----------



## Sawa (11 Mar 2022)

Obligatoria lectura para comprender lo que ocurre... las cartas de las guerras mundiales de Albert Pike y las visiones que tuvo antes de morir Alois Irlmaier.


----------



## Marvelita (11 Mar 2022)

> Entrenarte para vivir en escasez
> Modificar tus hábitos de consumo



Realmente ya intento eso sin necesidad de guerras ni pandemias.

live like a poorman, pay like richman


----------



## nicoburza (11 Mar 2022)

Es momento de tomar deuda, créditos etc y no pagar nunca mas nada???


----------



## Burbunauta (11 Mar 2022)

Bueno. Porque lo decís en inglés. Pero si dijeseis en español el *picoaceite *nadie haría caso.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (11 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo de más abajo si es girasol no?



No pero de echo le acabo de dar al link de Twitter y la parte de arriba si es girasol ( en burbuja no se ve la imagen entera ) esta como a unos 4 pavos y medio la botella que es caro pero es suiza . 
En Alemania no he visto yo que falte hasta ahora pero a subido un montón de estar a finales de año a 99centimos a estar ahora a 1.79


----------



## Esflinter (11 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No se está agotando nada y si se estuviera agotando el petróleo el petróleo no es el recurso el recurso es la inventiva humana, la mente la energía puesta a disposición del trabajo. Ya lo explica Sancho bastos, con los carburadores más eficientes que hace 100 ańos la misma cantidad de petróleo da para más, había gente acumulando hojas porque el carbón se iba a acabar luego vino el petróleo...y esta capacidad inventiva humana es algo sin límites POTENCIALMENE EN LAS CONDICIONES PROPICIAS
> 
> Lo que se acaba en occidente es la energía de los hombres dispuestos a trabajar y como tal la moneda de occidente vale menos para intercambiarlo por los recursos energéticos o bienes de consumo de Rusia y China
> 
> ...



Inventa tu una alternativa, gilipollas analfabeto


----------



## chemarin (11 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No se está agotando nada y si se estuviera agotando el petróleo el petróleo no es el recurso el recurso es la inventiva humana, la mente la energía puesta a disposición del trabajo. Ya lo explica Sancho bastos, con los carburadores más eficientes que hace 100 ańos la misma cantidad de petróleo da para más, había gente acumulando hojas porque el carbón se iba a acabar luego vino el petróleo...y esta capacidad inventiva humana es algo sin límites POTENCIALMENE EN LAS CONDICIONES PROPICIAS
> 
> Lo que se acaba en occidente es la energía de los hombres dispuestos a trabajar y como tal la moneda de occidente vale menos para intercambiarlo por los recursos energéticos o bienes de consumo de Rusia y China
> 
> ...



Da gusto cuando alguien se expresa apasionadamente. Sí, el ingenio humano puede suplir el petróleo.


----------



## Benceno (11 Mar 2022)

Hay una cosa muy clara y es que los paises occidentales han dejado de ser soberanos hace tiempo. Los ciudadanos de a pie hemos perdido absolutamente el control de nuestro sistema dejaándolo en manos de organizaciones internacionales qué escapan totalmente a nuestro conocimiento y control.
Yo también tengo la sensación de qué esto está orquestado, qué el Coronavirus estaba planificado y la guerra de Ucrania era otra parte preparada para continuar con el guión.
Los medios de comunicacion oficiales son todos los iguales en todos los paises lo qué indica qué no hay libertad de opinión.

Desde luego nos quieren llevar a algún lado, un cambio del sistema económico, social y religioso, filosófico.
Solo Dios sabe a donde vamos.

También tengo claro qué nuestras vidas no les importan, y qué las utilizan a su media solo para conseguir sus fines.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (11 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> NOM. Nada mas.



Exacto, agenda 2030, neofeudalismo, corporativismo, estado y bancos fusionados controlando a la gente, habrá algunas nuevas élites que se unan a las viejas y ya está pero la mayoría a sobrevivir y consumir su ocio de mierda, eso sí, todo muy verde y feminista mientras destruyen las culturas.

Para que te van a preparar, ellos más ricos, la mayoría más pobre y si acaso harán nuevos sistemas también controlados por ellos cómo han hecho los últimos siglos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Mar 2022)

Si los ucranianos y rusos que son hermanos eslavos, se está matando entre si, en breve los millones de moros y negros que han metido en Europa empezarán a " pagarnos las pensiones "

Los europeos están demasiado amariconados como para provocar los disturbios que tienen previsto


----------



## Putler (11 Mar 2022)

Los poderes fácticos occidentales han asumido el modelo chino y pretenden imponerlo en sus dominios antes de que lo haga el _Dlagón_. O están confabulados para hacerlo, qué sé yo. Lo que está claro es que las democracias no funcionan, sus líderes son marionetas de los cabilderos y los pueblos civilizados están en contricción.


----------



## palmerita (11 Mar 2022)

pues estas momias harán lo que quieran pero no da la sensación de que tengan ya demasido recorrido..


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (11 Mar 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> La gente se le programa así , no hay aceite de girasol para la industria alimentaria , mentira el 70% usa aceite de palma , la luz y gasolina por las nubes , mentira a bajado un 20% el barril , pero pagas más impuestos de luz y carburante superando el 60% , antes era el virus , ahora una guerra , no hace muchos años teníamos la guerra Yugoslavia y estas cosas no pasaban



Din del hilo.


----------



## Tupper (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *Nos preparan para algo muy grave que se escapa a nuestro entendimiento....*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

Nos preparan para algo muy grave que se escapa a nuestro entendimiento....


Es momento de tomar deuda, créditos etc y no pagar nunca mas nada???




www.burbuja.info
















GATO PIANO PREPARANDO EL TEMAZO​


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (11 Mar 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Ni de coña, eso es lo que nos quieren hacer creer. El petróleo no es un combustible fósil, le dieron ese nombre los Rockefeller cuando tenían el monopolio para que el propio nombre implicara tácitamente que se trata de un recurso escaso, y por tanto caro. No viene de dinosaurios muertos (esta es la versión oficial ), y se va regenerando en el subsuelo poco a poco. Es mas, se rumorea desde hace ya décadas que se sabe sintetizar a partir de agua principalmente.



Podrias explicar mas sobre esto. Es algo buen interesante.


----------



## Murdok69 (11 Mar 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Va a haber un exterminio masivo de la población. Probablemente por fases y por diferentes medios. Hambre, guerra, armas biológicas, guerra nuclear. Cabe todo y todo es posible. Hemos sido abandonados por Dios, aquí gobierna Lucifer con sus almas siervas



Dios nunca te abandonará si crees en él. Esa es la gracia.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (11 Mar 2022)

O hacen el canibal por el hambre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

__





Amigos, me temo que pronto van a gasear a los ucranianos


¿Que sentido tiene difundir el bulo del laboratorio sin pruebas a estas alturas de invasión? Están preparando un ataque con armas químicas o biológicas, y parte de la estrategema es fabricar acusaciones falsas como pretexto para utilizarlas ....o bien una operación de falsa bandera para...




www.burbuja.info





*EL GASEO ESTA SIENDO A EUROPA Y USA CON EL PRECIO DEL " GAS" GASOLINA DIESEL Y ELECTRICIDAD
*
*ESE ES EL GASO *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Mar 2022)

_Ciudadanos y ciudadanas, estamos financiando una invasión_


Fijaos en el tweet de la Chamorro.









*Ahora mirad a Carme, descalza en Madrid y con camiseta corta un 1 de marzo con máximas de 8 grados.*












* LOS 17 GRADOS DE SOLIDARIDAD DE LA ANA BOTIN *











*Luego leed el tweet de apoyo a Repsol en sus políticas reputacionales.
"Baja la calefacción, estúpido", te dice Carme, admitiendo que las energéticas españoles están comprando gas a Rusia pero sin querer, supongo. Al menos tú si puedes elegir entre el frío o el calor.*​


----------



## L'omertá (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## L'omertá (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## elKaiser (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Soy consciente de ese lema "No tener nada y ser feliz.", ya lo conocía. La clave es: ¿Es un fin o un medio?
> 
> ¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
> ¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?
> ...



Detrás de todo esto está un ente maligno, no humano, por eso no entendemos lo que pasa.

Sí fuese que el petroleo es escaso y se va a racionar, podrían decir llanamente que es así y ya está; el impacto bursatil no sería mayor que el de una pandemia o una guerra.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (11 Mar 2022)

Ya solo falta el blue beam...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (11 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Carme Chaparro tenia que ser... menuda imbécil.


----------



## jota1971 (12 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No se está agotando nada y si se estuviera agotando el petróleo el petróleo no es el recurso el recurso es la inventiva humana, la mente la energía puesta a disposición del trabajo. Ya lo explica Sancho bastos, con los carburadores más eficientes que hace 100 ańos la misma cantidad de petróleo da para más, había gente acumulando hojas porque el carbón se iba a acabar luego vino el petróleo...y esta capacidad inventiva humana es algo sin límites POTENCIALMENE EN LAS CONDICIONES PROPICIAS
> 
> Lo que se acaba en occidente es la energía de los hombres dispuestos a trabajar y como tal la moneda de occidente vale menos para intercambiarlo por los recursos energéticos o bienes de consumo de Rusia y China
> 
> ...



Esta frase no lo ha entendido No se de Donde eres..... " una situación como la actual donde la mayoría de hombres no tiene ni siquiera la posibilidad de estar con una mujer....." Yo naci en el 1971 soy hijo de la Contracultura y el Amor libre, la revolucion Sexual de los 60-70, actualmente la Juventud sigue los mismos patrones culturales que nosotros sus padres.....No entiendo tus problemas con las mujeres....No tienen nada que ver con la realidad social y general en la que vivimos los demás....No puedes generalizar tu historia....


----------



## embalsamado (12 Mar 2022)

Los "problemas" de orden mayor (pandemia, guerra) provocan problemas de suministro y nos obligan a consumir menos.
Las "soluciones" (confinamientos, sanciones) provocan problemas de suministro y nos obligan a consumir menos.
Si "surgen" "protestas" por las "soluciones" a los "problemas", cuando las analizas resulta que a su vez se traducen en consumir menos.
Cada poco tiempo lo complementan con mini-eventos (Evergreen, amenaza de apagón, pánicos de desabastecimiento de determinados productos, etc) que van en la dirección de acostumbrarnos a tener que manejarnos en situaciones de subsistencia.
A todo lo que sigue este guión se le da cobertura mediática, venga de los "buenos", de los "malos" o de las "fatalidades". Y a lo que no no.

¿Por qué tratan de acelerarlo si en cualquier caso la supuesta escasez ya iba a marcar los tiempos y el ritmo de decrecimiento? Porque las deudas hay que pagarlas y nosotros las vamos a pagar dejando de competir por los recursos. Nuestros dirigentes están sobornados para llevar a buen término este plan. Que a la escasez respondamos siendo felices y no con revueltas sangrientas como siempre se hizo a lo largo de la historia, lo cual pondría en riesgo el plan. Tal vez China interpretó el papel en el origen del biruh y Putin en el origen de la guerra, así nuestros políticos quedan impolutos y podemos seguir confiando en ellos mientras nos sacan deliberadamente del primer mundo al mundo subdesarrollado.


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Mar 2022)

Ojalá.


----------



## Evil_ (12 Mar 2022)

Y 17 son los objetivos de la agenda 2030 como las 7 cabezas y los 10 cuernos de la bestia,sobre ella la ramera de Babilonia.
Los reyes de la tierra cometeran adulterio con la ramera y la mayoria de los habitantes de la tierra seran intoxicados con sus adulterios.
Muchos ya fueron intoxicados y con su marca en la frente ya no son ni seran.


----------



## unaburbu (12 Mar 2022)

Peak oil, cojones. Se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva.


----------



## siemprelomismo (12 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



En donde yo vivo están sacando millones de barriles de petróleo y es tanto que EEUU le ha dado autorización a Qatar y Arabia Saudí para sacar petróleo para ellos en suelo español.

Gracias Abascal, cada día que pasa hay más seguridad


----------



## Ghosterin (12 Mar 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> *Estas reservas se están llenando nuevamente de petróleo , reconoce David Sibley, geólogo de Chevron Corp. que ha supervisado el trabajo en Eugene Island. Sin embargo, Sibley advierte que todavía queda mucha investigación por hacer acerca de la fuente de este petróleo.*
> 
> EL PETRÓLEO, UN RECURSO RENOVABLE E INAGOTABLE



Es una noticia de 1999 (fresquita de ayer mismo), por lo que si la observamos con el contexto que dan los años, podemos concluir que ese aumento fue *temporal*, ya que desde 1996 no ha hecho más que decrecer.

Sobre ese aumento repentino, la explicación más plausible es que formaciones de petróleo más antiguas y profundas (de origen biológico) estaban alimentando el pozo de Eugene Island.




__





Eugene Island block 330 oil field - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Format (12 Mar 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Peak oil, cojones. Se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva.



*IA*


----------



## unaburbu (12 Mar 2022)

Format dijo:


> *IA*



La IA es un puto meme.


----------



## Abrojo (12 Mar 2022)

Nos preparan para la segunda venida de Cristo


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (12 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Se está agotando el petróleo.



No os habéis enterado ni tú ni el Op.

1. Hay Petroleo, pero los productores e inversores ya no ven rentable su explotación, es más complicada.
2. La inflación viene debido a las macro inyecciones de dinero a economías en bancarrota técnica como por ejemplo la española o la italiana.
3. No se tiene claro como hacer una transición energética estable (parte de la agenda 2030) y andan con pandemias y guerras y estados de emergencia para mantener paralizado al personal.

En el fondo el problema global, es que en el mundo hay muchos saldos en números de cuenta con muchas cifras y poco material de valor que lo respalde pero dichos saldos permiten compran cosas que requieren materias primas que SI TIENEN UN VALOR CONTABLE.


----------



## Mizraim (12 Mar 2022)

Os preparan para la llegada del falso mesías posterior al eclipse lunar de este año y al enfrentamiento de Gog y Magog (Rusia y Europa occidental).

Pero no lo digo yo, esta escrito, así que preparaos y actuad en consecuencia.


----------



## eL PERRO (12 Mar 2022)

Yo lo unico que tengo claro es que el que os pagaba a los CMS para que cagarais multis pomperos de mierda para subnormales diciendo que no ecsistia ningun biru, es el mismo que os paga para que cagueis hilos de mierda de que no ecsiste ninguna guerra

Y el objetivo es que se provoquen con lo 2º 20 millones de muertos como llevamos ya con lo 1º


----------



## -carrancas (12 Mar 2022)

jolumamados dijo:


> Referente al peak oil, creo que se ha tergiversado el mensaje. No es que no haya petróleo, que lo hay, el problema principal es que el petróleo fácil y de buena calidad es el que ya se ha extraído y el que hay ahora es más caro de extraer y de más baja calidad...




resumiendo, se esta acabando


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Mar 2022)

La culpa es de las madres que los visten como sociatas.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## blahblahblah (12 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



lee quiet weapons for silent wars


----------



## Peneliano (12 Mar 2022)

Tiene que haber petróleo , por eso Biden ahora arrima el lomo a Venezuela .


----------



## cabronavirus (12 Mar 2022)

Para los millones de morenos que vienen a Europa no hay escasez que valga, ni covics, ni guerras, ni feminazismo...


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (12 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Se escapa del entendimiento de los cobidiotas y guerridiotas habituales, o sea, el 98% de la población. Al resto no nos pilla de sorpresa todo lo que está pasando y la forma en que se está desarrollando, es mas, llevabamos mucho tiempo temiéndolo y viéndolas venir.

No se escapa de nuestro entendimiento, por desgracia lo entendemos muy bien, y digo por desgracia porque es horrible, una pesadilla distópica, saber lo que está ocurriendo, y comprobar allá donde vayas lo estúpida e ignorante que es la gente, y no poder hacer nada por evitarlo. Hasta los mas idiotas empiezan a intuir que lo que está ocurriendo no es normal, pero de ahí a que espabilen media un mundo.

Los mas optimistas dicen que hay un 20% de la población despierta, yo no creo que ese porcentaje llegue ni al 2%. De todas las personas que conozco y trato solo conozco a otra como yo. El resto, invariablemente e independientemente de su nivel de inteligencia, cuando tocas ligeramente el tema para ver por donde respira, ¡ZAS, se te cae el alma al suelo!.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



a 4.60 francos suizos la botella, 4.50 euros puede estar la estanteria llena

Hoy mismo he visto una estanteria llena de aceite de girasol, a 2.95€ la botella de Koipesol.

La gente ha comprado porque le cuesta llegar a fin de mes, ha especulado con la posibilidad de la escasez y subida de precio y ha comprado antes de que suba, ahora que ya ha subido ya no estan comprando


----------



## monard (12 Mar 2022)

Benceno dijo:


> Solo Dios sabe a donde vamos.



Lo sabes de sobra. Se llama precipicio.


----------



## ashe (12 Mar 2022)

Es simple, la tecnologia permite prescindir de muchas personas y cuando descristianizas una sociedad es mas fácil moldearla al pensamiento del momento, el precio de destruir la religión cristiana (en especial la católica) es lo que se vé hoy día



Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> ❌Marta Lupina (@kennyloony) twitteó: En el súper, hoy, en un pueblo grande de Suiza no hay problema de aceite de girasol. Os la han metido doblada lo siento decir. https://t.co/e7zfre7VDW
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



O tal vez el pollo que están montado es para que unos puedan comprar sin encarecerse el producto recordando bastante al tema del petroleo con el ascenso de la india e china


Sephiroth dijo:


> ¿Cómo era eso...?
> 
> «Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que se explica adecuadamente por la estupidez»
> 
> Nunca han habido unas élites tan estúpidas y corruptas como ahora en la Historia.



Lo que dijo Maquiavelo no se puede atribuir a las denominadas élites cuando aquí mas bien debería ser la frase invertida, osea: "Nunca atribuyas a la estupidez lo que se explica adecuadamente por la maldad"

Porque esto que hacen no es estupidez y creer que son estupidos es infravalorarlos


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (12 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A los españoles los engañas como quieres, pero las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, suiza que además no es productor y depende de la importación de aceite, estanterias a rebosar
> 
> Pero el español es tan corto y tan subnormal que se cree es por una guerra que sucede a 4000km de su casa.



Ni la mejor previsión logística y de almacenamiento aguanta que todos los ciudadanos entren en cortocircuito y vayan como zombies a comprar sceite, harina, pasta y galletas.

En cualquier Navidad, aunque se hace sobrestock, la distribución de determinados productos no da para cubrir la demanda. 

Esto es un papel higiénico marzo_20 2.0


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (12 Mar 2022)

En nuestras manos esta, pero somos tan cobardes que no haremos nada de nada. 
Tengo que prepararme una caseta para criar pollos y pavos


----------



## neofiz (12 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado
> 
> ¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?



El peak oil ya es muy siniestro. 

Tercera guerra mundial por los recursos sin destruir los recursos ni los medios de extracción. 

O sea que morirá gente y desaparecerán ciudades enteras. La guerra nuclear y la radiación será la causa de las enfermedades que han repartido con las vacunas aunque no afectará a animales ni plantas.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (12 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Tunearlo, asaltar refinerias y salir a cazar Nekanes.



Así sería el Madmax. No Mel Gibson en un interceptor, sino Joaquín y su cuñado en chándal acrílico, con una escopeta, poca munición y mucha alopecia. En un Xara Picasso color crema con una defensa de pinchos hecha con dos barbacoas, "Amos de La Sagra" pintado en el lateral. En el asalto sacan el postit con la lista de la compra de Charo (que no falte papel higiénico).

Dantesco. Lo he visualizado y casi se me cae el café.


----------



## Alew (12 Mar 2022)

Decrecimiento de Occidente.

No hay recursos para una clase media en China y otra en Occidente. Es una batalla que ya han ganado y que nosotros ni nos hemos enterado de que ha ocurrido.


----------



## Johnsons (12 Mar 2022)

Encuesta del CNI para ver si la ciudadanía está despierta...

A tomar por culo el OP zombie y restringida


----------



## BAL (12 Mar 2022)

reset


----------



## Skywalker22 (12 Mar 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> Peak oil.
> La energía disponible empieza a decrecer desde el 2005.
> 
> Han estado aguantando a ver si salia la fusión fría, las renovables, el hidrogeno, ... y nada.
> ...



Sin petróleo es muy difícil mantener la población actual. Por no decir casi imposible.


----------



## Karlos Smith (12 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Has descubierto la polvora.

Medio foro ya sabe de que va esto.


----------



## LeeMarvin (12 Mar 2022)

Transferencia del liderazgo y la riqueza a Oriente. Estamos en ese momento en el que el mundo viejo no acaba de morir y el nuevo no acaba de salir. 
Por ejemplo, el control del comercio a varios años vista. Imagina que hay deshielo en el ártico, y los barcos pueden pasar por una nueva ruta más corta y barata que la de ahora por el canal de Panamá,,, es un ejemplo de pérdida de un sitio y ganancia de otro.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (12 Mar 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Va a haber un exterminio masivo de la población. Probablemente por fases y por diferentes medios. Hambre, guerra, armas biológicas, guerra nuclear. Cabe todo y todo es posible. Hemos sido abandonados por Dios, aquí gobierna Lucifer con sus almas siervas



Móntate más películas con aliens y platillos volantes, compadre. Cómo van a usar armas nucleares y biológicas y exterminarse a sí mismos?? Usad la puta cabeza y menos Hollywood, anda.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (12 Mar 2022)

No os engañeis con la escasez de hidrocarburos. 
El fin es la demolición de Europa y sus estados despilfarradores socialistas. 
El 60 % de europeos vive de paguitas y no pequeñas. 
Ese es el fin del nwo y después de pensar en ello es lo mejor que nos puede pasar. 
Eso o seguir manteniendo un ejército de langostos y funcivagos 100 años


----------



## Bobesponjista (12 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Es una teoría más que plausible, un hipotético "peak oil". Un futuro sin petróleo está más que estudiado
> 
> ¿Pero no tienes la sensación de que hay algo más profundo? ¿Algo más siniestro?



Pues hombre, en esta situación constante de vivir con miedo, apuesto que el europeo no va a tener el mismo nivel de natalidad. 
También pueden ir por ahí los titos, además de la gran guerra económica que se traen


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Soy consciente de ese lema "No tener nada y ser feliz.", ya lo conocía. La clave es: ¿Es un fin o un medio?
> 
> ¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
> ¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?
> ...



Para el Nuevo Orden Mundial


IvanRios dijo:


> Persiguen limpiar el sobrante para la construcción de un nuevo mundo, su mundo, y para ello deben eliminar el consumismo de masas, lo cual solo puede hacerse llevando a los consumidores a la pobreza y/o eliminando directamente a los consumidores.
> 
> Crisis: - Por qué el objetivo es destruir el CONSUMISMO DE MASAS



El NUEVO MUNDO no tiene tanto misterio; China entra en su XIV plan quinquenal y tras haberse hecho durante años con la deuda de los estados occidentales y dos años de plandemia que han ahondado en esa realidad hasta hundirlos totalmente, entra en otra fase y necesita más recursos energéticos y materias para una economía planificada ahora para ir paulatinamente dejando de ser la fábrica del mundo y destinados al desarrollo y consumo interno de un país con nada menos que, 1300M de hab.

El NUEVO MUNDO es que China ha pactado una macroalianza económica con Rusia a 30 años para gas, petroleo recursos, y que ambas potencias se vienen perfecto porque uno y otro tienen aquello de lo que el otro carece, además de haber emitido un manifiesto conjunto sobre el comienzo de una nueva era y Nuevo Orden Mundial multipolar y con eje euroasiático, es decir, que la OTAN no les infle los huevos ni media expandiéndose un solo metro más.

EL NUEVO MUNDO, es ese en el que los inútiles de la clase política y mediática, tienen que hacerte creer a todo correr y desesperadamente que lo que les llegó un día sobrevenido por esas dos potencias, es un sacrificio enorme debido a unas sanciones con las que saldrá victoriosa la DEMOCRACIA que ellos han defendido.

EL NUEVO MUNDO se irá implantando poco a poco y más en 2030, después de que China, tal y como han acordado, lleve una decada pagando año tras año esas materias a Rusia en EUROS paralelamente a dejar que ya deja de comprarles deuda y así, hasta que Putin y XiJInping que ya serán octogenarios o estarán fuera, y casi con total probabilidad vean su EJE EUROASIÁTICO consumado, porque Rusiá será Europa


----------



## Hipérbole (12 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Te lo resumo tontolava:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 978423



Sé que a muchos no les da pena la foto, pero es triste de verdad.


----------



## Donnie (12 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Se escapa del entendimiento de los cobidiotas y guerridiotas habituales, o sea, el 98% de la población. Al resto no nos pilla de sorpresa todo lo que está pasando y la forma en que se está desarrollando, es mas, llevabamos mucho tiempo temiéndolo y viéndolas venir.
> 
> No se escapa de nuestro entendimiento, por desgracia lo entendemos muy bien, y digo por desgracia porque es horrible, una pesadilla distópica, saber lo que está ocurriendo, y comprobar allá donde vayas lo estúpida e ignorante que es la gente, y no poder hacer nada por evitarlo. Hasta los mas idiotas empiezan a intuir que lo que está ocurriendo no es normal, pero de ahí a que espabilen media un mundo.
> 
> Los mas optimistas dicen que hay un 20% de la población despierta, yo no creo que ese porcentaje llegue ni al 2%. De todas las personas que conozco y trato solo conozco a otra como yo. El resto, invariablemente e independientemente de su nivel de inteligencia, cuando tocas ligeramente el tema para ver por donde respira, ¡ZAS, se te cae el alma al suelo!.



¿Puedes hacer un resumen para los que queremos entender pero no llegamos a tu iluminación?
Gracias.


----------



## usuario baneado (12 Mar 2022)

En hezpaña cortas pensiones y paguitas y en un mes has reducido la población a 4M de habitantes.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (12 Mar 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Solo nos queda dejar de consumir



Esto no es un asunto de dinero.


----------



## Drogoprofe (12 Mar 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Esto no es un asunto de dinero.



Al final todo lleva al dinero


----------



## crissis (12 Mar 2022)

Ahora nos están preparando para un conflicto en suelo europeo.

La programación y la propaganda es descarada.


----------



## Setapéfranses (12 Mar 2022)

afraz dijo:


> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, alguerepararos. Soy el primero que no quiere que ocurra, pero no es bueno guardarse la informacion si luego sucede.



ME estoy leyendo la página y me he quedado epnsativo.. Nostradamus dijo que habría una guerra racial allá por el 2200y pico en francia entre los musulmónos y los franceses étnicos.

Seguramente pasarán cosas pero lo de ahora es más ecnonómico que otra cosa. Para que haya toda esa supermovida de echar extracomunitarios y sangre ocurra, lo primero sería que la Tv desapareciese.
La tv la lanzó el reptil del mostachito concidiendo con los JJOO de berlin del 36 y ya sabían que esta esta época iría de manipulación con la tv.
SIn la tv no hay manipulación- la tv es como alguien dentro de una casa metiendole ideas a la gente en su cabeza y tanta gente a la vez es complicado de frenar,, además se retroinfectan entre ellos y se motivan con las ideas dadas.......

Que pasaba antes? Si algún listo en algún pueblo se metía en casa tuya a meterles ideas a tus parientes, al ratito o al día siguiente sería ajusticiado o al menos un toque importante..... Esto ahora no lo hay ya que la tv está en todas las casa. La tv tendrá que desaparecer antes o después.

DE lo que pones""Se aprovecharan de los disturbios que apareceran en esos paises *provocados por la gente que viene de fuera*."" no me dá ningún miedo,es Kharma colectivo. En madrid todo el mundo está flipado con los extranjeritosss,,wuuuh que bien!, la empresa nos da billetitos si contratamos chusma wuuuuuh! Yo mismo he tenido ya varios incidentes con extranjeros donde posteriormente se me ha encarado alguien del lugar por criticar extranjeros (ya no lo hago más, me he dado cuenta que tiene que ocurrir algo mucho más grave para que despierte la gente)

Lo que pasará es que estos que han traído gente de paises de encarnaciones malignas, tendrá que pagar por lo provocado y posiblemente pagar con varias acciones correctivas.


----------



## Spock (12 Mar 2022)

__





Gran Reset, Colapso planificado del Capitalismo, Crisis energética, Escasez de Microchips-Minerales, Capitalismo Inclusivo.


https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Gran_Reinicio https://www.womanessentia.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/The-great-reset-3-Time-Magazine-The-New-Reset-1.jpg La élite quiere alcanzar su objetivo de derribar el actual Sistema Capitalista provocando el Gran Reset que dará paso al nuevo Sistema...




www.burbuja.info










"Putin será el títere que favorezca el objetivo de China de dominar el mundo"


Esa es la clave https://www.elmundo.es/cultura/literatura/2022/03/12/622b90f2fdddffc8358b45a1.html




www.burbuja.info









La pregunta clave: ¿Por qué Occidente se suicidó económicamente llevando la producción industrial a China?


Siglos de especialización, de investigación, de inversión, de formación. Prácticamente desde el siglo XV haciendo un gigantesco esfuerzo para desarrollar un continente entero, que para cuando quiso llegar el siglo XX era prácticamente autosuficiente. Todo se producía aquí. El pleno empleo era lo...




www.burbuja.info









Economía: - SISTEMA FINANCIERO mundial en total demolición. Se producirá un cambio hacia el ORO


Preocupación por el impacto de las sanciones rusas en el sistema financiero mundial Nick Beams Los medios de comunicación financieros y los analistas económicos empiezan a preocuparse por los efectos en el sistema financiero mundial de las amplias sanciones impuestas a Rusia, tanto de forma...




www.burbuja.info









Las sanciones a Rusia van a provocar la quiebra total de la UE.


Aqui un video de Rallo explicando la situacion en España. RESUMEN: En 6 meses todo cierra y todo quiebra, se paraliza todo. O la UE levanta todas las sanciones a Rusia, o todo quiebra, empresas, familias y Estados, en 4 o 6 meses.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## stuka (13 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Se escapa del entendimiento de los cobidiotas y guerridiotas habituales, o sea, el 98% de la población. Al resto no nos pilla de sorpresa todo lo que está pasando y la forma en que se está desarrollando, es mas, llevabamos mucho tiempo temiéndolo y viéndolas venir.
> 
> No se escapa de nuestro entendimiento, por desgracia lo entendemos muy bien, y digo por desgracia porque es horrible, una pesadilla distópica, saber lo que está ocurriendo, y comprobar allá donde vayas lo estúpida e ignorante que es la gente, y no poder hacer nada por evitarlo. Hasta los mas idiotas empiezan a intuir que lo que está ocurriendo no es normal, pero de ahí a que espabilen media un mundo.
> 
> Los mas optimistas dicen que hay un 20% de la población despierta, yo no creo que ese porcentaje llegue ni al 2%. De todas las personas que conozco y trato solo conozco a otra como yo. El resto, invariablemente e independientemente de su nivel de inteligencia, cuando tocas ligeramente el tema para ver por donde respira, ¡ZAS, se te cae el alma al suelo!.




El 99% de tu relato ha resultado en un triste espectáculo de ver chuparte tu propia polla.

...¿Puedes concretar una visión de futuro...Nostradamus?

Yo SÍ que podría alardear de mis cumplidas predicciones...pero no lo hago.

Te dejo unos deberes para que pienses un poco y a ver qué me dices, figura:









La tenebrosa carta que predijo dos guerras mundiales... y la posterior destrucción del cristianismo


El 15 de agosto de 1871, el militar Albert Pike afirmó que la primera se sucedería para derrocar a los zares de Rusia y, la segunda, para acabar con el nazismo



www.abc.es





La verdad es que se me acaba de ocurrir poner a este tipo, pero igual a ti te inspira algo...dadas tus facultades.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (13 Mar 2022)

No se puede llevar a una población como la occidental de principios del XXI a un nuevo mundo que será la mezcla de 1984 (en lo político y en el manejo de las masas con la información burdamente falseada), Un mundo feliz (en la pertenencia de los seres humanos al Estado desde su nacimiento y en la esclavización de éstos a base de ocio) y Elysium (donde una élite tiene acceso a TODO y la gran masa no tiene acceso a nada), de la noche a la mañana. Lo que viene siendo el NWO.

Hace falta una buena concatenación de epidemias, guerras, colapsos y desgracias de todo tipo y sobre todo miedo, mucho miedo, para que el individuo occidental malcriado como está, acepte agradecido el cuenco de arroz y las gafas VR para poder viajar por el mundo... Y en ello están. Y espérate que faltan los aliens, pero llegarán.

Un solo evento no es suficiente para minar el espíritu emprendedor, optimista y luchador del occidental. Si por ejemplo hubiera habido una gran epidemia, de las de verdad, los que quedaran se volverían a levantar sobre sus cenizas para reconstruir la sociedad que un día fue. O una guerra. O un meteorito. Como se ha hecho SIEMPRE.

Entonces, de lo que se trata en realidad es de matar el espíritu, la ambición y la energía humana occidentales. Y como digo, eso no se puede hacer de un golpe, por muy duro que sea, hay que irlo minando poco a poco. Sin prisa pero sin pausa. Hay que hacer del occidental un ser indolente y sumiso que acepta todo. En España como estamos viendo, el trabajo está muy avanzado. ¿que hay que meterse una ponzoña experimental? hay tortas y colas kilométricas. ¿que la gasolina o los alimentos se disparan? voy a ver que ponen hoy en Netflix que no estoy yo pá manifas.....Vamos 40 años por delante del resto.

Y sí, detrás de todo está el consumo energético, los miles de conteiners diarios transportando CAPRICHOS (comer fresas en agosto o tener el último Iphone en 24 horas) de uno a otro lado del mundo, millones de hectáreas cultivando piensos para alimentar animales gastando energía y agua a raudales para un puto filete, y sobre todo, una economía basada en un modelo económico agotado y con unas cifras de endeudamiento RIDÍCULAS por lo elevadas.

Lo cierto es que jode reconocerlo pero si el NWO no existiera, habría que inventarlo. Si somos un poco sinceros con nosotros mismos, no es que nos parezca mal el NWO (en este foro muchos sabemos hace años que la economía SÍ o SÍ iba a saltar por los aires), lo que nos parece mal es el lado de la partida que nos ha tocado. Y no mola nada ser carne de cañón. Ahora, ni la manera de hacerlo, ni los tiempos, ni el engaño continuo, son de recibo.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Mar 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> ¿Puedes hacer un resumen para los que queremos entender pero no llegamos a tu iluminación?
> Gracias.



No te voy a explicar en dos lineas lo que a mi me ha costado años descubrir, entender y asimilar. Entre otras cosas porque el lavado de cerebro al que te han sometido desde que naciste, igual que al resto de la gente, entre los que me incluyo, te va a impedir darle crédito a cualquiera de las cosas que pueda decir.

Esto es un trabajo de evolución personal, dos pasitos hacia adelante y uno y medio hacia atrás. Y así poco a poco, ir espabilando. Un trabajo solo apto para gente humilde, curiosa e inconformista. Si no eres curioso, independientemente de tu nivel de inteligencia, olvídate del tema.

¡Ojo!, cuando digo descubrir no me refiero a que yo sea Indiana Jones, descubierto lo está todo desde siempre. Me refiero a dar con las fuentes adecuadas y ser capaz de separar el trigo de la paja. El pasito y medio hacia atrás es cuando te das cuenta que te han tomado el pelo y tienes que resetar parte de lo aprendido.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (13 Mar 2022)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Al final todo lleva al dinero



Es exactamente al reves. El dinero a dia de hoy es un medio de control.


----------



## Donnie (13 Mar 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No te voy a explicar en dos lineas lo que a mi me ha costado años descubrir, entender y asimilar. Entre otras cosas porque el lavado de cerebro al que te han sometido desde que naciste, igual que al resto de la gente, entre los que me incluyo, te va a impedir darle crédito a cualquiera de las cosas que pueda decir.
> 
> Esto es un trabajo de evolución personal, dos pasitos hacia adelante y uno y medio hacia atrás. Y así poco a poco, ir espabilando. Un trabajo solo apto para gente humilde, curiosa e inconformista. Si no eres curioso, independientemente de tu nivel de inteligencia, olvídate del tema.
> 
> ¡Ojo!, cuando digo descubrir no me refiero a que yo sea Indiana Jones, descubierto lo está todo desde siempre. Me refiero a dar con las fuentes adecuadas y ser capaz de separar el trigo de la paja. El pasito y medio hacia atrás es cuando te das cuenta que te han tomado el pelo y tienes que resetar parte de lo aprendido.



Muchas gracias, no me has aclarado nada, ni una pista.
Seguiré mi camino a ver si encuentro algo.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (20 Mar 2022)

Pues yo lo entiendo a la perfección, imposición de un socialismo empobrecedor con la gente remando sin esperanza y culpando a enemigos imaginarios, hoy Putin, mañana Franco o la ultra derecha y las televisiones lavando el cerebro de la gente.

Sin ser dueños de nuestras vidas, ni de nuestros cuerpos, podrás abortar o cambiar de sexo pero no elegir si te pones una vacuna.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Mar 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> es lo que viene a ser tener la mosca (cojonera) detrás de la oreja. Me pica un huevo (la oreja).......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



China acepta 3 hijos por mujer porque sabe que no tendrán ni dos.


----------



## Yakuza (21 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> *¿No tenéis la sensación que el Covid y la guerra de Ucrania siguen el mismo guion? *Son eventos distintos pero que provocan el mismo efecto: subida de la inflación de forma artificial
> 
> El Covid y la guerra de Ucrania son solo algunos ejemplo pero hay muchos más:
> 
> ...



Pero si hace dos años que Klaus Schwab lo escribió en su libro, que después del coronacuento, vendría una ciber pandemia que colapsaría la red de suministros y se produciría un desabastecimiento. Lo han conseguido sin ciber plandemia


----------



## LMLights (26 Mar 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> Pero si hace dos años que Klaus Schwab lo escribió en su libro, que después del coronacuento, vendría una ciber pandemia que colapsaría la red de suministros y se produciría un desabastecimiento. Lo han conseguido sin ciber plandemia



La pregunta es para qué todo el pifostio que están montando.

Es evidente cada vez para más gente, que la matríz económica, deuda, cambio del paradígma monetario, etc, etc, pudiera no ser el fin, sino parte del camino hacia un "evento extraordinario".


----------



## seneskal (26 Mar 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> La pregunta es para qué todo el pifostio que están montando.
> 
> Es evidente cada vez para más gente, que la matríz económica, deuda, cambio del paradígma monetario, etc, etc, pudiera no ser el fin, sino parte del camino hacia un "evento extraordinario".



Quizas, sea tiempo de COSECHA........ no a nivel material, sino espiritual, a nivel energetico...... la cantidad de ansiedad que se proyecta y se inocula a la sociedad occidental, es tan brutal que debe tener un FIN......


----------



## Chihiro (26 Mar 2022)

crissis dijo:


> Soy consciente de ese lema "No tener nada y ser feliz.", ya lo conocía. La clave es: ¿Es un fin o un medio?
> 
> ¿Por qué nos entrenan para no tener nada y ser felices?
> ¿Por qué un cambio tan drástico en nuestros hábitos de consumo?
> ...



Tu mismo te has respondido. Nos "entrenaron" para ser consumidores compulsivos, pero ahora que somos 8000 millones de personas y tenemos a países como China, Brasil, o la India pretendiendo vivir como los occidentales, ya no salen las cuentas. Por lo tanto, están haciendo el modo inverso (entrenarnos para que dejemos de consumir).


----------



## LMLights (26 Mar 2022)

seneskal dijo:


> Quizas, sea tiempo de COSECHA........ no a nivel material, sino espiritual, a nivel energetico...... la cantidad de ansiedad que se proyecta y se inocula a la sociedad occidental, es tan brutal que debe tener un FIN......



Si por MIEDO es, llevan "cosechando" lustros. Deben de tener la despensa hasta los topes.

Hay mucha desinformación (cosa que están haciendo a propósito), generar CONFUSIÓN, pero a la vez que siembran eso se contradicen como para que la propia duda le quite importancia a lo que sucede (te inducen claramente a que pienses.... "si, hay algo raro, pero es como un simulacro, está claro, no te preocupes" -un ejemplo práctico de lo que digo es "creerse" que un medio de primer orden, una A3 o Telecinco, use imágenes de un videojuego para "aterrorizarte" con el armaggedon nuclear en Ucrania, cosa que no es una "chapuza" ni error -el que se crea que los "ha pillado minitiendo" está totalmente desnortado y perdido. En definitiva CONFUSIÓN, "es bromaaaaaa" -eso te baja el estado de alerta, lo que no explicaría el sembrado de miedo-).

Mi intuición me lleva a considerar seriamente la sospecha de algo muy jodido. Bueno, como es mera especulación intento no cargarme psicológicamente demasiado con ésto, pero no bajo la guardia, porque huele mal todo esto. Estoy en Stand-By y MODO ALERTA, por más que me joda.


----------



## seneskal (26 Mar 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Si por MIEDO es, llevan "cosechando" lustros. Deben de tener la despensa hasta los topes.
> 
> Hay mucha desinformación (cosa que están haciendo a propósito), generar CONFUSIÓN, pero a la vez que siembran eso se contradicen como para que la propia duda le quite importancia a lo que sucede (te inducen claramente a que pienses.... "si, hay algo raro, pero es como un simulacro, está claro, no te preocupes" -un ejemplo práctico de lo que digo es "creerse" que un medio de primer orden, una A3 o Telecinco, use imágenes de un videojuego para "aterrorizarte" con el armaggedon nuclear en Ucrania, cosa que no es una "chapuza" ni error -el que se crea que los "ha pillado minitiendo" está totalmente desnortado y perdido. En definitiva CONFUSIÓN, "es bromaaaaaa" -eso te baja el estado de alerta, lo que no explicaría el sembrado de miedo-).
> 
> Mi intuición me lleva a considerar seriamente la sospecha de algo muy jodido. Bueno, como es mera especulación intento no cargarme psicológicamente demasiado con ésto, pero no bajo la guardia, porque huele mal todo esto. Estoy en Stand-By y MODO ALERTA, por más que me joda.



Si, pero ahora tienen los MEDIOS, para lo que antes era una informacion complementaria a tu realidad, ahora sea una informacion indespensable, con lo que ello conlleva.......


----------

